# The Asus Transformer Club



## ikem

The Asus Transformer Club










Starting @ $399.99

Reviews:

Slashgear
Engadget
Andriod Central
AnandTech

Links:

Newegg
[ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FAsus-TF101A1-Transformer-Tablet-Bundle%2Fdp%2FB0052EPFO0]http://www.amazon.com/Asus-TF101A1-Transformer-Tablet-Bundle/dp/B0052EPFO0"]Amazon[/ame[/URL]]
TigerDirect
Directron

Specs:

Code:



Code:


CPU Type
   NVIDIA Tegra 2

Screen Size
   10.1"
LCD Features
   LED-backlit IPS Capacitive Touchscreen
Display Type
   Wide SVGA
Resolution
   1280 x 800

GPU/VPU
   NVIDIA ULP GeForce

HDD
   16GB Flash or 32GB Flash

Memory
   1GB DDR2
Max Memory Supported
   1GB

WLAN
    802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN
Bluetooth
    Bluetooth 2.1

HDMI
   1 x mini HDMI
Audio Ports
   1 x Microphone/Headphone combo Jack

Audio
   1 x Internal Microphone
   Stereo Speakers (Total of 2 Speakers)

Card Reader
   Micro SD Card Reader
Webcam
   5MP & 1.2MP

Power
   Battery - Polymer 24.4W/h
   Battery Life - up to 8 hours

Physical spec
   Dimensions - 10.67" x 6.89" x 0.47"
   Weight - 1.49 lbs.

Docking Platform:

Starting @ $149.99








Specs:

Code:



Code:


Compatibility
   Asus Eee Pad Transformer TF101 Series Tablet

Ports Spec
   2 x USB 2.0
   1 x SD Card Reader
   1 x AC Power Port

Features
   92% Size Keyboard
   Multi Touchpad
   Built-in 24.4W/h Polymer Battery to extend 8 hours run time.

Newegg

Entry Form:Here

Members:

Ikem
eggs and bacon
crUk
Mr.Pie
Nexus6
MisterChao
Pheatton
mikeseth
Aawa
dr.m0x
pineauk
CBrazeau1115
Bigo1087
Aestylis
sammca
djc391
Ryko
societal-ninja


----------



## Eggs and bacon

i just got mine today, im setting it up, rooting over clocking and all that stuff.
just a question how do i assign a drive letter to it to sync my music?


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Once I can find a combo sale for the Keyboard + 16gb version for $499 or less Im gonna purchase one. $50 is worth the wait.

Any 'essential' apps I should get once I finally get it? I have a few I paid for from my phone, like clock and wallpapers and what not, but nothing major.


----------



## Riskitall84

Picked up A 16Gb + dock the other week. Will be rooting later on today


----------



## jjsoviet

Already owning one since a month ago.


----------



## Bikkit

Does rooting void the warranty on the Transformer?


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bikkit;14412646*
> Does rooting void the warranty on the Transformer?


Rooting voids warranties on everything.

So far my transformer has been great. As soon as a way to watch Netflix was made I fell in love.


----------



## Bikkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere;14412678*
> Rooting voids warranties on everything.
> 
> So far my transformer has been great. As soon as a way to watch Netflix was made I fell in love.


So it's probably best to wait until I get accidental coverage for it, then. I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bikkit;14412816*
> So it's probably best to wait until I get accidental coverage for it, then. I'm not taking any chances.


You can always unroot and flash back to stock Honeycomb.

*NO ONE WILL EVER KNOW*


----------



## lightsout

I've had mine for about a month. Rooted running the prime rom, OC'd to 1.2ghz. Just a little bump, plenty of folks run theirs at 1.6.

The battery life on this thing is awesome. I love it.


----------



## ikem

im keeping mine stock until i feel that it needs improvement. Im trying to get the google spreadsheet to display in the OP but im having trouble with the code.


----------



## Somenamehere

Mines overclocked to 1.5ghz. 1.6 just wasnt 100% stable it would freeze on some heavy usage apps sometimes.


----------



## Nexus6

I've had mine for almost a month. Loving it. I also love Android Market. I have all my apps in three different devices (Evo 3D, Evo 4g and the Transformer).


----------



## MisterChao

I love my transformer. Not sure whether to root it yet. I did drop it on accident and scratched the corner :-( but the screen is still flawless. Design of this tablet is great


----------



## crUk

Just turned my b60 back to shop (faulty left speaker) . Got a b7o now with the dock, seems better build quality. 
Minor difference:
Tapered Microsd slot.


----------



## nemesysr

can you use and external flash drive or hdd without the dock anyone know?


----------



## Starman27

No, the only usb ports are on the keyboard dock.


----------



## ikem

u can use a microsd card, but there is no place to plug in a usb device.


----------



## Bikkit

Okay, so, for those who have rooted their Transformer, can I ask for help?

1. How did you do it?
2. Can this be trusted? Does it work?
3. How do you un-root a Transformer?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bikkit*


Okay, so, for those who have rooted their Transformer, can I ask for help?

1. How did you do it?
2. Can this be trusted? Does it work?
3. How do you un-root a Transformer?


1. Same as anything for rooting - I used a guide.








2. Eyup. There are other methods too, I believe but those most likely only worked on older builds of the Transformer.
3. There's an unrooting guide in that section of XDA. And here it is.


----------



## Aawa

I have had my Transformer for a couple of weeks now and I love it. I have the docking station too. It is a much better device than my Viewsonic G Tablet (I loved my Viewsonic G Tablet but sold it to subsidize the Transformer)

I haven't done much production wise with it since I really haven't had time to test things out. Whenever I have had time I have just been doing light browsing, emails, reading on it. But I plan to use it for so much more.


----------



## Hanjin

Picked a 16gb one today and I must say I've been impressed with it so far.


----------



## Madmanden

Man I want one real bad. But I think I'll try to hold out for the Transformer 2.


----------



## ikem

anyone have some flexablility on the left hand side around the middle, on the edge of the screen? mine presses down a bit..


----------



## nemesysr

Ikem: mines has a lil flex but i live with it am going to order a case for it anyways. I really want an otterbox for it


----------



## MisterChao

the frame on the outside of the screen seems to feel like its going to pop off when i hold it sometimes.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I think this club needs a bump


----------



## jjsoviet

Finally getting the keyboard dock. :3


----------



## ikem

are they finally going down in price?


----------



## Ben the OCer

Do you guys have any recommendations for a Transformer case?


----------



## ikem

bumb for a good case... im looking for one too


----------



## jjsoviet

I use CaseCrown, and it's solid.









Dock has arrived.


----------



## Mr.Pie

I use the Blurex portfolio case for my tab
for my dock I just use a netbook sleeve

really nice and firm and has 3x viewing angles as well as a cutout for the charging port; ended up $18 not including shipping


----------



## k1msta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie;14875925*
> I use the Blurex portfolio case for my tab
> for my dock I just use a netbook sleeve
> 
> really nice and firm and has 3x viewing angles as well as a cutout for the charging port; ended up $18 not including shipping


link for the netbook sleeve plz?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k1msta*


link for the netbook sleeve plz?


its just a random generic sleeve I got; nothing special about it


----------



## Dr.m0x

Had mine about two weeks now and loving it. Only complaint is that it is an unrootable (currently) b70. I really need root so I can get the luks app up and running so I can mount my encrypted hdd.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Got mine today with the keyboard dock. Very nice tab. Now i just need to root it and install cool stuff.


----------



## Pheatton

Anyone know of a program that will convert DVDs to play on the Transformer? I had tried some of the apps I have used for phones but cant quite get it right for the Transformer.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Anyone know of a program that will convert DVDs to play on the Transformer? I had tried some of the apps I have used for phones but cant quite get it right for the Transformer.


Use handbrake 
Ill upload the high profile 720p config file that I use when I get home tonight

Sent from my semi de-blurred atrix forged on Mt Olympus


----------



## Pheatton

Nice thanks!


----------



## raidmaxGuy

I want in







. I have the 16GB model, though I do not have the dock yet


----------



## crUk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x;14887364*
> Had mine about two weeks now and loving it. Only complaint is that it is an unrootable (currently) b70. I really need root so I can get the luks app up and running so I can mount my encrypted hdd.


Got a B7O and I'm rooted. Have you tried the other methods? I think only Nvflash method don't work with B7.
Other methods work fine. At least with mine.


----------



## Mr.Pie

by request by another member here is the handbrake high profile 720p config file

http://www.multiupload.com/XFQ46NTJHB


----------



## 102014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crUk;14954818*
> Got a B7O and I'm rooted. Have you tried the other methods? I think only Nvflash method don't work with B7.
> Other methods work fine. At least with mine.


asus changed the sbk part way through the b70 batch, so some can be rooted others can't.
there is a long thread about it at xda forums.

my b70 cannot be rooted,









early b70s and below can be rooted.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Count me in now! I got mine last week! 16gb edition.


----------



## ikem

so i found a case! haha my Corsiar TX650 psu sleeve. the psu came in a nice sleeve that fits the transformer very well.


----------



## 102014

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ikem*


so i found a case! haha my Corsiar TX650 psu sleeve. the psu came in a nice sleeve that fits the transformer very well.


thats quite a good idea, gonna see if i can find my pouch now

edit: just got my pouch from under the stairs, fits pretty well I have been looking for something to stop the transformer getting scratched when in my uni bag.


----------



## Bigo1087

+ rep....I also grabbed my case from my corsair psu


----------



## ikem

since alot of the people are using the corsair sleeves now, i might put a picture up in the OP

also im going to be adding names in the OP also.


----------



## staryoshi

Once Tegra 3 hits I'll join your club with an AT2


----------



## vitality

sup guys I just got mine. I got it with a dent in the side and can't take it back to the original seller. I can RMA with asus but I really don't want to and I dont think ill care really. If it doesnt affect anything internally then I can deal with it. Here's some pics


----------



## Robilar

Apparently there is an adapter to connect USB directly to the tablet. Can't seem to find it in stock but there is availability through ExcaliberPC










Does anyone know where I can get a leather case for the Asus Transformer in Canada? The Asus case is crap... I've seen some aftermarket models on the US Amazon site but they do not ship to Canada.

Edit: Found a case. Ordered the ACase for the Transformer. Leather and it has proper cutouts (the stock Asus case doesn't have a cutout for the Micro-SD card or a cutout for the power wire when closed). Cost $26 and free shipping.


----------



## vitality

That's a sexy case. I noticed sometimes my transformer lags some when watching movies on netflix.. Should I attempt to root it and overclock it? This is my first time using android so i'm kinda clueless







any help would be great!


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality*
> 
> That's a sexy case. I noticed sometimes my transformer lags some when watching movies on netflix.. Should I attempt to root it and overclock it? This is my first time using android so i'm kinda clueless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any help would be great!


does the lag happen when watching 720p and when the scene is a "fast paced" scene?

if yes; then thats normal~
even with watching movies stored on my Micro-SD, on a fast paced scene the Tegra2 def struggles and will lag for a few frames before going back up to 24fps


----------



## vitality

Its notnecessarily in the action parts just seems kind of random.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Wow, it looks like Newegg lowered the price on the Open Box 16GB Transformer to $184 (from $295)


----------



## Aestylis

Count me in, Just got my 16gb B80 two weeks ago. Rooted and running Prime! now. Love this thing. It is attached to my hip. I use it both at work and at home.


----------



## staryoshi

Solid Black Friday deal here, but I'm holding out for Tegra 3








http://bfads.net/Best-Buy-Black-Friday-Asus-Transformer-101-WiFi-Tablet

and dock:
http://bfads.net/Best-Buy-Black-Friday-Asus-Transformer-Keyboard-Dock


----------



## Zalgroth

I still really don't know how well this would fit my needs--perhaps some of you guys can convince me otherwise?
My main purpose of buying a tablet is mainly to be taking written notes or diagrams--schoolwork and such. I liked the idea that it also had a keyboard, as that would let me type when I had the opportunity, and also work on assignments and such during any downtime I had. The main problem that I have is the fact that if I'm going to be spending a large amount of time writing on it, it has no active digitizer pen support, so I would be restricted to using something like the Dagi or Jot styli. To my belief, despite working fairly well, they don't operate with anywhere near the fluidity and ease of use that a real pen/active digitizer pen has.
Also, since the Transformer is running Android, there isn't any access to a full-on version of MS Word, Powerpoint or OneNote, which is also a bit worrying. I'm still not certain of the ease of use that Polaris or other programs such as Docs to Go will provide.
I'm also considering just waiting until next year, when Windows 8 comes out--since I know that pretty much every company that has produced tablets thus far will probably be trying to jump into that market--including Asus.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zalgroth*
> 
> I still really don't know how well this would fit my needs--perhaps some of you guys can convince me otherwise?
> My main purpose of buying a tablet is mainly to be taking written notes or diagrams--schoolwork and such. I liked the idea that it also had a keyboard, as that would let me type when I had the opportunity, and also work on assignments and such during any downtime I had. The main problem that I have is the fact that if I'm going to be spending a large amount of time writing on it, it has no active digitizer pen support, so I would be restricted to using something like the Dagi or Jot styli. To my belief, despite working fairly well, they don't operate with anywhere near the fluidity and ease of use that a real pen/active digitizer pen has.
> Also, since the Transformer is running Android, there isn't any access to a full-on version of MS Word, Powerpoint or OneNote, which is also a bit worrying. I'm still not certain of the ease of use that Polaris or other programs such as Docs to Go will provide.
> I'm also considering just waiting until next year, when Windows 8 comes out--since I know that pretty much every company that has produced tablets thus far will probably be trying to jump into that market--including Asus.
> Thanks in advance!


the transformer will complement a PC/Laptop but won't replace it yet IMO

when I'm out and about; using my transformer is pretty good; but for any serious serious work I revert to my desktop.

if you really want a tab that can run windows apps; i suggest waiting for W8 to drop along to see how it goes. In android there are apps that you can use to edit MS word/PPT/Excel documents; but most of them are basic and cluncky for major editing.
I just use evernote or google docs


----------



## battosaii

just got mine today at best buy woo black friday $249 was a good price.

any apps you guys recommend?


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battosaii*
> 
> just got mine today at best buy woo black friday $249 was a good price.
> any apps you guys recommend?


yes... the one where u put in an envelope and ship it to me!!! Im madd jelly but Im waiting for the prime!!! I just dont like the brownish gold that much and the brushed aluminum look of the prime won me over in a split second!!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemesysr*
> 
> can you use and external flash drive or hdd without the dock anyone know?


Yes, you can. You just need the adapter - http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/812009-REG/ASUS_90_OK06CR00010_USB_Kit_for_TF101.html


----------



## battosaii

so far its pretty nice i just need to get used to android i never used the OS before and i should get used to it since my next phone will be an android


----------



## Spct

Picked up one for the wife last night at BB, Mc'lovin it. What's the best way to convert my DVD's and Blue rays to a format and install on the Transformer?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spct*
> 
> Picked up one for the wife last night at BB, Mc'lovin it. What's the best way to convert my DVD's and Blue rays to a format and install on the Transformer?


handbrake; I believe I uploaded a config file for the best quality/size ratio on the 2nd or 3rd page

just import that file into handbrake
I recommend mxplayer as a free video player or diceplayer as a paid player

let me know if you need any help


----------



## Spct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> handbrake; I believe I uploaded a config file for the best quality/size ratio on the 2nd or 3rd page
> just import that file into handbrake
> I recommend mxplayer as a free video player or diceplayer as a paid player
> let me know if you need any help


Thanks for the info, I will PM you if I hit any roadblocks,

I am curious as to the best way to DL it to the tablet after I convert it on my sig rig ?

Spct


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spct*
> 
> Thanks for the info, I will PM you if I hit any roadblocks,
> I am curious as to the best way to DL it to the tablet after I convert it on my sig rig ?
> Spct


install Asus drivers on PC
plug Tab to PC via the USB cable
transfer video file from rig to tab

Profit


----------



## battosaii

Wow im loving the mycloud i can watch videos on my storage drive on my pc from my tablet


----------



## battosaii

One problem i have is when i try to use mynet asus app it makes the wifi glitch and not work i have to restart android to make the wifi work again so i think its a software problem. Does anyone have the same problem with their best buy transformer?


----------



## protzman

idk why all you folks couldnt wait the extra month for the prime; IT IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SEXYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY:drool:


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> idk why all you folks couldnt wait the extra month for the prime; IT IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SEXYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY:drool:


I got my TF101 on release; though I may drop it for the Prime depending on how much $ and how I feel about it....


----------



## battosaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> idk why all you folks couldnt wait the extra month for the prime; IT IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SEXYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY:drool:


Cause $250 is alot less then $500 its not always about waiting. Either way im happy with my transformer feels nicer then an ipad despite it being much cheaper and i assume it will run even better once the ICS update is out


----------



## Robilar

ICS update? Will it be official for the original transformer or only through rootkits?

Here are pics of my new Transformer case:




























Ordered it 5 days ago from Amazon.ca and despite being shipped from the US, I got it today. The best part is that it is actual leather and cost $27 total shipped (that includes taxes).

It makes the unit heavier but is much sturdier and provides some decent protection for the unit.


----------



## tubers

Guys, will netflix streaming be likely better on the TF Prime? Or it won't matter unless netflix releases a better app for the TF Prime?

I read that TF 1 had laggy 720p neftlix streaming? Does it also lag with the Ipad 2?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> ICS update? Will it be official for the original transformer or only through rootkits?
> Here are pics of my new Transformer case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered it 5 days ago from Amazon.ca and despite being shipped from the US, I got it today. The best part is that it is actual leather and cost $27 total shipped (that includes taxes).
> It makes the unit heavier but is much sturdier and provides some decent protection for the unit.


Asus has stated that we will get official ICS
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Guys, will netflix streaming be likely better on the TF Prime? Or it won't matter unless netflix releases a better app for the TF Prime?
> I read that TF 1 had laggy 720p neftlix streaming? Does it also lag with the Ipad 2?


no idea as I don't have netflix here in Hong Kong








best to ask on XDA


----------



## Robilar

Got another good gadget for the Transformer today. The USB adapter. Cost $17 from Tigerdirect.

Works quite well. Reads native off the two external hard drives and a USB key that I tried (mind you they have to be FAT32 I believe).

Not sure what other USB devices would work other than storage through the adapter but I am going to try some odds and ends.


----------



## battosaii

my netflix works fine its youtube or any flash videos that dont run 100% smooth.

im just mad that they dont have HBO GO for android tablets only phones. maybe once we get ICS we will get HBO GO


----------



## battosaii

oh and no Hulu plus


----------



## dennyb

@ Robilar...questions for you please.

Do you need the adapter because the connection port on the TF is proprietary and not a standard USB connection port ?

Have you tried playing content such as 720 MKV on the TF ? Results ?

You mentioned FAT 32 .....does that mean one might have to "partition" an external HD and format said partition to FAT 32 to use on the TF??? or will the NTFS work just as well ?

I am interested in the TF and want to know how well it will play 720 MKV files from an external HD as the storage presently available is limited and expensive to add. Well "expensive" compared to using an existing external HD

Thanks for any info you can provide


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb*
> 
> @ Robilar...questions for you please.
> Do you need the adapter because the connection port on the TF is proprietary and not a standard USB connection port ?
> Have you tried playing content such as 720 MKV on the TF ? Results ?
> You mentioned FAT 32 .....does that mean one might have to "partition" an external HD and format said partition to FAT 32 to use on the TF??? or will the NTFS work just as well ?
> I am interested in the TF and want to know how well it will play 720 MKV files from an external HD as the storage presently available is limited and expensive to add. Well "expensive" compared to using an existing external HD
> Thanks for any info you can provide


Ok:

The adapter jack on the Transformer is proprietary; you cannot connect anything to it other than devices specifically for it.

The only way to connect an external USB storage device to the tablet is through this adapter unless of course you have the keyboard/docking station which provides 2 USB ports default.

I ran a 720P mkv file off a USB key and internally and both ran fine. You will need a proper video playing app though (I use moboplayer, its free and works great).

No need to create partitions.

I found out something interesting on the device. Unlike my Kobo Vox which will only read FAT32 Micro SD cards, the Transformer will read NTFS format both through the USB adapter to external storage and from a NTFS formatted micro-SD card.

As such there is no need to change any existing formats on external storage devices.

Using the HDMI out, I expect it would be easy to run video from a USB hard drive through the tablet to a TV with minimal effort. Makes for a great portable player.


----------



## dennyb

Thanks for the response







It is looking more and more like the TF will be my next purchase as it seems to bridge the gap between laptops and tablets better than any other products.

Hope you continue to enjoy your device


----------



## Robilar

BTW, the various software video players for Android don't do very well with large MKV files.

However, Dice Player is hardware based and optimized for dual core devices (like the transformer). I tried the trial version and it ran large 720P mkv files without any issue.

There is a 3 day trial available and to buy it is about $6.

Well worth the money.


----------



## MisterChao

Asus Transformer Charging Issue

Recently, I plugged my wall charger into the my transformer and it didn't start charging, I started to panic so I googled it.

The charger doesn't work sometimes because of the heat it gets from charging the the transformer.
It is easily fixable.

The power adapter comes in two parts, which you need to dissemble it. When dissembled, there are 2 pins. Gently push the pins outward a little and put reassemble the adapter.

Then plug it in the socket and connect it to the transformer. It should work by then.


----------



## battosaii

hooked up one of my Wii motes to my TF101 and it makes playing NES emulators soooo much better


----------



## spaceballsrules

Does anyone know when ICS will be released for the TF101? I bought one for my Dad for Xmas, and was wondering if I need to do something to install ICS, or does it just come in as an automatic update?


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*
> 
> Does anyone know when ICS will be released for the TF101? I bought one for my Dad for Xmas, and was wondering if I need to do something to install ICS, or does it just come in as an automatic update?


I believe its meant to be late january but don't hold me to that, just think I read that somewhere. Im waiting for the prime, its out 12th january over here in the UK and were stocking it where I work so that means I can hold one for myself and get 10% off it









Really want to see the improvements that ICS will bring, isn't it meant to have hardware acceleration?


----------



## Robilar

New firmware update released for the Transformer yesterday evening.

No release notes yet but from what I have seen posted the two major improvements are faster keyboard response both onscreen and via docking station and fixes for hdmi to various tv compatibility. 3 owners I saw are now able to connect direct from tablet to tv without issue (whereas they could not before). Also there seems to be a consensus that overall performance has improved, ie snappier (I can confirm this one.)

This is not ICS but it is still a welcome and positive update.


----------



## Reloaded83

Nice, good to hear. My gf will be opening hers tomorrow morning.









I won't lie, I can't wait to play around with the tablet myself.


----------



## ericeod

I just pre-ordered the Transofrmer Prime 64Gb. I was going to grad a Transformer a few months back, but decided to hold out for the quad core. You should see me posting more in a few weeks (backorder says 4-7 weeks...)!

Update::

I've been seeing articles about the 64Gb model being delayed until Q2 2012. I think it will be worth the wait, but come on... I hate having to wait! However, the 32Gb model is available January.

ASUS Transformer Prime 64GB could be delayed until Q2 2012 for Europe
_Tyler Lee | 20 December 2011_
Quote:


> According to reports, customers who were looking to get their hands on the 64GB model of the Transformer Prime may have to wait until Q2 2012 before they receive their products. This was confirmed by UK online retailer Clove, who has suggested that if customers wanted the tablets, they will have to contend with the 32GB model which supposedly won't be available until January 2012 at the earliest, although that does seem to be in line with ASUS's launch of the Transformer Prime for European markets.


----------



## pwnography6

Anyone know if the original transformers will drop in price when the primes drop in jan?


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6*
> 
> Anyone know if the original transformers will drop in price when the primes drop in jan?


I can't remember the exact price, but I remember reading somewhere that ASUS will be dropping the price of the original once the Prime hits to cater to all sectors of the market.


----------



## tatubom1

Prime has been released they just did not have enough in the first batch to meat the per-order demand. as for the price drop on the original it already has it is 340 at newegg:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834230172

and probably drop to 250-300 when the prime is regularly in stock.


----------



## pwnography6

Just scored a new transformer for under $300 yay!
Put together a sig aswell becasue I noticed this group don't have one and that's just not right !!

* Asus Transformer Club *

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][url="http://www.overclock.net/t/1079123/the-asus-transformer-club"][B]:sneaky: Asus Transformer Club :sneaky:[/B][/CENTER]


----------



## gill

Transformer 32GB WiFi here, add me to the list please









Bought it around august and have been quite impressed.

Very smooth to use, have my homescreens full of widgets and use it generally for work. Very good device to carry around and check calendar/email and take notes.

Needs more time killer games though for android tablets...theres a few 'good' games like shadowgun which look nice considering it's being played on a tablet, but I hate playing console/PC games on a tablet...they need to make simple yet addictive games for android, like bejewled for example.

Great device though, eagerly awaiting ICS - loving it on my SGS i9000 already!


----------



## Reloaded83

There's a knock-off version of bejeweled for it. My gf has it on her Transformer and she plays the heck out of it. It's free.


----------



## Robilar

Defender is a lot of fun too


----------



## MisterChao

Hey guys just looked on amazon and found this
http://www.amazon.com/Black-Case-Compatible-AsusTM-Eee/dp/B00565T3ZW/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&qid=1325296946&sr=8-19

i guess its on sale now for $9 bucks. Regular price is $23.99. Imma grab a black one. It also comes in Redish/Brown
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0056BP94A/ref=sc_pgp__m_A2VT4H683M5NNA_3?ie=UTF8&m=A2VT4H683M5NNA&n=&s=&v=glance

For $9 bucks why not? Looks like a good case.


----------



## Robilar

That's pretty similar to the one I got (also through Amazon). Much better price than mine though...


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Defender is a lot of fun too


Thanks for the recommendation. I downloaded it and it's quite fun!


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatubom1*
> 
> Prime has been released they just did not have enough in the first batch to meat the per-order demand. as for the price drop on the original it already has it is 340 at newegg:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834230172
> and probably drop to 250-300 when the prime is regularly in stock.


That's the recertified/refurbished version, the brand new 16GB Transformer is $389 but currently out of stock.


----------



## tatubom1

sorry missed that part


----------



## ikem

All updated. Any of you have styluses? Im looking to get one....

are the $10 ones on amazon any good?


----------



## Aestylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> All updated. Any of you have styluses? Im looking to get one....
> are the $10 ones on amazon any good?


I have been looking into the Adonit Jot myself. The XDA forums sings high praise for them. I am looking for one myself for drawing specifically.


----------



## lightsout

Had my TF since last June. Not sure if I've posted in here before.

ICS right around the corner Asus has sent it off to google for final testing.
http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/16/asus-eee-pad-transformers-ics-update-currently-awaiting-google/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+weblogsinc%2Fengadget+%28Engadget%29


----------



## Reloaded83

Awesome. I'd really like to see ICS on the gf's Transformer. Especially since I probably won't get ahold of a Prime 'till after they release ICS for the TF101


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I just pre-ordered the Transofrmer Prime 64Gb. I was going to grad a Transformer a few months back, but decided to hold out for the quad core. You should see me posting more in a few weeks (backorder says 4-7 weeks...)!


Finally! I received an email notification from Amazon stating my Prime is bein shipped on Jan 25th!


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Finally! I received an email notification from Amazon stating my Prime is bein shipped on Jan 25th!


Nice! Yeah I got an alert that all the models came into stock at Amazon today. I would have purchased from there, but Micro Center also got in a shipment, and it came out to a whopping 8 dollars cheaper, and I was able to pick it up this evening!

This thing is a BEAST. I got the original for the gf for Christmas, and with them side by side, the difference is huge! I still can't believe how thin and light this thing is for being so powerful. I love it so far!


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Nice! Yeah I got an alert that all the models came into stock at Amazon today. I would have purchased from there, but Micro Center also got in a shipment, and it came out to a whopping 8 dollars cheaper, and I was able to pick it up this evening!
> This thing is a BEAST. I got the original for the gf for Christmas, and with them side by side, the difference is huge! I still can't believe how thin and light this thing is for being so powerful. I love it so far!


It looks like they are still in stock:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0067PLOCA/ref=aw_d_var_2nd_pc_txt?vs=1


----------



## Reloaded83

Nice. I went with the 32GB model because I didn't want to spend the extra on the 64, and I figure I can always expand it with an SD card.

Now to save up for the keyboard dock.


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> This thing is a BEAST. I got the original for the gf for Christmas, and with them side by side, the difference is huge! I still can't believe how thin and light this thing is for being so powerful. I love it so far!


Can you post comparison pics of the two, I'm thinking of buying the normal transformer and just save the extra bucks. But I'm not sure. I hear the look alone is like night and day.


----------



## Reloaded83

Mine (Prime) on the left (obiously, hopefully), hers (Transformer TF101) on the right:





































Top (Prime), bottom TF101:










Dog just HAD to get in on the pic taking...










The Prime is thinner, lighter and feels more solid, if you're holding them without a case. The plastic does feel a bit "cheap" on the TF101, but it's always in a full leather case, so that's not a problem. Big difference in the cameras. The Prime takes quite amazing pics. The TF101 are low cell phone quality with no flash. 8MP vs 5MP. The TF101 is perfect for my gf because she does very light gaming on it, and doesn't use anything that would require more raw power to run. After getting my Prime though, and then going back to use hers, I notice quite a large speed difference between the two. The Prime is MUCH snappier. The weight is also pretty noticeable, especially if you intend to hold the tablet up for any length of time. ICS is also QUITE nice compared to Honeycomb. It's a very welcome upgrade and I can't wait till they release it for the TF101 as I think it should really help it run better and smoother, with more options.

Let me know if you want any other pics. Couldn't really come up with a good way of taking them to showcase the differences well.


----------



## For_the_moves

Thanks for the pics. I can see the difference in build quality between the two, but the lower price tag of the TF101 still makes it a pretty tempting buy for me. Maybe I need to see the Prime in action before I make a decision.


----------



## Reloaded83

The Transformer is definitely a great tablet for the price. And these being the only two tablets I've ever used, I would have been plenty happy with it had I never used the Prime. Haha


----------



## Samurai707

Can't find me a 32Gb prime for the life of me







Let it be known to all of you in the Club, I AM jelly, bro.


----------



## dakU

Just ordered my prime. Couldn't wait for the 700T!

I'll probably sell it and buy the new one when it's out.


----------



## Samurai707

Of course they come in stock like crazy minutes after my post! Should have it next week!


----------



## Reloaded83

Awesome! Where did you snag it from? I'd say good choice for now on picking it up. I have a feeling you'll be quite happy with it. The more I use it, the more I love it. And the more noticeable the gap in performance there is between the original Transformer and this one.

Sent from my TF201


----------



## Samurai707

I tried for the egg, but it sold out while it was in my cart and I was searching to add the keyboard.
Ended up getting it from Bestbuy, not my favorite choice but it works nonetheless! Picking it up from the store hopefully on the 30th


----------



## Reloaded83

The 30th? That's too far away! Haha. I waiting for almost a month to get mine, and it was oh so worth it. Just bought supergnes and am enjoying my old games once more.









Love me some Chrono Trigger with the Wiimote classic controller to use it with.


----------



## ericeod

I finally got mine in yesterday. I'm happy with it. The screen is great, there is no backlight bleeding that is noticeable to me. The Wi-Fi is a little weaker than it should be, but everyone has that problem. I do think the device is just a little too thin. It’s nice and light, but thin enough that it does feel a little sharp and awkward in my hands. But I'm sure I'll get used to it.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I finally got mine in yesterday. I'm happy with it. The screen is great, there is no backlight bleeding that is noticeable to me. The Wi-Fi is a little weaker than it should be, but everyone has that problem. I do think the device is just a little too thin. It's nice and light, but thin enough that it does feel a little sharp and awkward in my hands. But I'm sure I'll get used to it.


if its too thin for you; i'll trade you my OG transformer D


----------



## Reloaded83

Too thin? I think that's a new one! I'm thinking you'll get used to it.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Too thin? I think that's a new one! I'm thinking you'll get used to it.


It just feels awkward in my hands. The edge is a little sharp too. It doesn't have a comfortable rounded edge to it. I'm not complaining though, the device is great!


----------



## Reloaded83

Hmm, I guess I can see what you're saying. I got a case for mine, so it's a little irrelevant to me.









Do you have any major problems with the wifi? I notice that the reception distance doesn't seem all that great, but it does work everywhere in my apartment and is still speedy even when I'm going through a few walls. I have yet to try the GPS.

Notice any light-bleed?


----------



## vitality

anyone know how to change kernels? I rooted mine and want to overclock now, but my current kernel won't let me. Any help would be awesome


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Hmm, I guess I can see what you're saying. I got a case for mine, so it's a little irrelevant to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any major problems with the wifi? I notice that the reception distance doesn't seem all that great, but it does work everywhere in my apartment and is still speedy even when I'm going through a few walls. I have yet to try the GPS.
> Notice any light-bleed?


Yeah, a case will help. I just need to find one I like. As for light-bleed, I don't see any while using the tablet. The screen looks perfect. When booting up I can see some around the top edge, but that's it.

As for OCing, I don't think there is an ICS kernel out yet.

edit: You can modify the script to enable what was originally there by default (1.5GHz and 1.6GHz). it is called "Vipercontrol":
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1441329


----------



## Reloaded83

After reading around on XDA about the wifi of the Prime, I decided to test it this morning. Sure enough, with the tablet in the bedroom (router in the living room), I get about half bars, and around 6M down. With the tablet right next to the router, I get over 14 down. Pretty big difference in speed. Not a big deal for me though really, as I mainly use it in the living room, and most stuff isn't affected by a higher download speed. Connectivity seems to be about the same.


----------



## dakU

Received my prime yesterday, really enjoying it. Amazing how fast that thing is.


----------



## Reloaded83

Nice. Yeah I'm still impressed with it's speed. Especially after using the gf's tf101 for a few weeks.


----------



## ericeod

Finally... Hulu+ for the TF Prime:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1449110


----------



## vitality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Yeah, a case will help. I just need to find one I like. As for light-bleed, I don't see any while using the tablet. The screen looks perfect. When booting up I can see some around the top edge, but that's it.
> As for OCing, I don't think there is an ICS kernel out yet.
> edit: You can modify the script to enable what was originally there by default (1.5GHz and 1.6GHz). it is called "Vipercontrol":
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1441329


hm ok. my transformer only lets me go up to 1ghz. weird.


----------



## Samurai707

After checking my email every 5 minutes for over a week, I've finally got it! Sign me up!


----------



## jjsoviet

I love me some Prime.



























Even at stock kernel, the Prime is stupidly fast and it doesn't show any signs of slowing down despite my efforts. I've literally thrown everything at it: 1080p MKV playback, littered the homescreen with widgets, opened a handful of apps, and it doesn't act up at all. Really really nice effort from ASUS. Good job!


----------



## Samurai707

I'm so happy with it, and not even 5 hours in!!! The note-taking app is hilariously fun and amazing! Now all that hardwork that went into learning Mandarin Characters and Japanese will not go to waste.... If I was still in those classes haha!


----------



## Reloaded83

Congrats guys! Yep, I'm STILL very in love with my Prime. Even with it's little quirks, and all the complaints about it.

And I poop you not guys, try this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1467964

Squeeze where it's mentioned to in the vid. I did it and it dramatically improved my wifi! I haven't messed with the GPS yet. I posted on the third page of the thread with my findings (same name as here).


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

got my tf101 a couple days ago and love it. had it rooted, romed and ocd within minutes of opening it XD now im just wandering the market and finding new things. any app suggestions?


----------



## Reloaded83

I'm really liking Dolphin browser. Found it to be much faster than the stock browser. And then there's speed test.net app and gps test if you want to see what kind of performance you're getting out of the wifi and gps.


----------



## ericeod

I did all the custom ROM stuff with my G Tab (Had to in order to get all the functionality I wanted out of the tablet). But now that I have the ASUS TF Prime, I don't want to have to do all of that stuff because, well, I just want it to work out of the box flawlessly... To those that are rooted, am I losing out on a lot of functionality by not rooting?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I did all the custom ROM stuff with my G Tab (Had to in order to get all the functionality I wanted out of the tablet). But now that I have the ASUS TF Prime, I don't want to have to do all of that stuff because, well, I just want it to work out of the box flawlessly... To those that are rooted, am I losing out on a lot of functionality by not rooting?


Not yet. Aside from the standard root apps like Superuser, SetCPU and Titanium Backup, rooting the Prime has little benefit as of now. Until we get ASUS' bootloader unlocking tool, we cannot have any custom ROMs yet.


----------



## semajha

Just picked up Prime 30 minutes ago, woot! Very stoked to to mess around with this thing but I'm concerned whether I have the 3rd revision with the fixed wifi issues or not. Is there anyway to find out which device version I have?


----------



## Samurai707

Welcome to the Team!








I don't know how to tell the device version, but I'd say don't worry about it unless you actually notice the issues. Then try and do the fix that was posted on page 14 through the XDA forums!


----------



## Reloaded83

I believe it has to do with the serial number. The 2nd is "bc", third is c1 or something. But from what I've been reading on xda forums, some of the new ones have the same problems. Mine so far has been working perfectly, minus 1 random reboot since I got it (couple of weeks), and wifi reception that's a bit worse than my gf's tf101. I did the squeeze trick and next thing ya know, I'm getting great speeds and reception now. I'm not 100% on the serial number thing, fyi. My serial is bc.


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> I'm really liking Dolphin browser. Found it to be much faster than the stock browser. And then there's speed test.net app and gps test if you want to see what kind of performance you're getting out of the wifi and gps.


dolphin seems a lot better than stock. also ive been messing around with the mynet app and it can see the content on my desktop. ill pick a video to play, it switches screens then and then right back and only says fail to load. afaik its all set up right as my xbox can play the media i just cant get it to play on my transformer


----------



## Reloaded83

Hmm, I didn't mess with the mynet. I downloaded file manager HD, and from there it has a LAN option. I set up my IP address and I can access and shared folders on my other computers on the network. Plays streaming off of them flawlessly.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Hmm, I didn't mess with the mynet. I downloaded file manager HD, and from there it has a LAN option. I set up my IP address and I can access and shared folders on my other computers on the network. Plays streaming off of them flawlessly.


Have you messed with Splashtop yet? In the Cloud app (bundled by ASUS) there is the Splashtop app, which is an amazing remote desktop app. I actually bought the Splashtop HD app before realizing Splashtop was already included on the TF Prime.

Here is a video of Splashtop in use with SkyRim:


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Have you messed with Splashtop yet? In the Cloud app (bundled by ASUS) there is the Splashtop app, which is an amazing remote desktop app. I actually bought the Splashtop HD app before realizing Splashtop was already included on the TF Prime.
> Here is a video of Splashtop in use with SkyRim:


Wait, it is?!

I did the same thing then. Bought it my self. Totally worth it tho.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*
> 
> Wait, it is?!
> I did the same thing then. Bought it my self. Totally worth it tho.


Ha ha, yeah it is already included. There was a thread on XDA where someone contacted the company and were given a refund. I hear the quality is the same, despite not having "HD" in the title of the TF Prime's version. The company stated the prime version did not have automatic discovery, but members on XDA are reporting that it does.


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Ha ha, yeah it is already included. There was a thread on XDA where someone contacted the company and were given a refund. I hear the quality is the same, despite not having "HD" in the title of the TF Prime's version. The company stated the prime version did not have automatic discovery, but members on XDA are reporting that it does.


Eh, I'm honestly not worried about paying for it. It works amazingly, so they can consider it a tip.


----------



## Reloaded83

Jewel

Oh yeah, I use splashtop a lot with my htpc. I LOVE it! Works very well. We play bejeweled 3 on the htpc with our transformers. A friend of mine that has a Prime tried it with SWTOR. Haha

The problem that I have is that I seem to get a bit of input lag. And when I play bejeweled on the htpc, it's like it's running at 20 fps on the tablet. I tried running heaven on my gaming pc to see if the extra power would make a difference, but the same result. In the vid you posted, it seems instant and much smoother than it is for me. Not too sure what's going on. Bejeweled actually seems to play a bit smoother on my gf's tf101.


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

found a way to get streaming video from my pc. i installed mx video and the codecs then UPnPlayer (similar to mynet but gives you the option of using something other than the stock player) pulls up the videos from my computer and plays them perfectly from my computer via mx player


----------



## Samurai707

Are you guys using a screen protector and a case? I really like the sleekness without anything on it, and I'm known to take really good care of my electronics (iphone 4 from launch without a case, not even a scratch!)... but still. Haha always worried...


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Are you guys using a screen protector and a case? I really like the sleekness without anything on it, and I'm known to take really good care of my electronics (iphone 4 from launch without a case, not even a scratch!)... but still. Haha always worried...


I don't. I have a bag for carrying around in, but when I use it it's bare naked.
That's what I love about the dock, too. Just clip and close and it's pretty well protected, plus it tops off your battery!


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

just an invisible shield on mine. nice scratch protection and decent grip


----------



## Reloaded83

I've got a leather case on my Prime, but no screen protector. The gf got some screen protectors for her Transformer, but she screwed one up, and the other one got a few dog hairs on the tacky side. What a pain in the *** to put on. Hah.

I like the slim-ness of it without a case, but I carry this thing all over the place, and know it would get scratched somehow without the case. It really doesn't make it much thicker or heavier though.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Got my replacement Prime when we finally got stock in at work (original one had multiple screen defects). This one is perfect, none of the screen problems I had before, I've not bothered to check the GPS because I have no use for it. Wifi seems a tad weaker than other devices I own however I still get a decent signal in every room in my house, even the ones furthest away from the router.

Here's a couple of pics of it sat next to my Sensation XE with a variety of the random stuff on my desk


----------



## Reloaded83

Angry Birds! lol

Give your Prime the "Vulcan neck pinch". Just might improve your wifi like it has for me, a few on here and a bunch on xda.









Basically, just lightly pinch along the top of the Prime. Makes a better connection with the pogo pins in there. Test the speed before and after. Most noticeable is when you're far away from your router.

My speed over DOUBLED when I was about 30 feet away from the router and going through a wall.


----------



## jjsoviet

Hey guys, are your Primes' screens correctly color balanced? Mine has a really slight warmer temperature in it, so whites come off a bit milky - not really bad but not quite to my taste. I might get a replacement Prime, but then again I am wary of QC issues with early batches of the TFP so I may get something with different problems. What do you think I should do?


----------



## Reloaded83

I read a thread on xda where someone had 3 Primes, all next to eachother and took pics, and each one had a slightly different color balance to it. Mine seems to be quite white. I guess it depends on how much it's going to bother you. From everything I read, it seems like a real lottery as to what problems you may or may not have when you get a Prime. :/


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> I read a thread on xda where someone had 3 Primes, all next to eachother and took pics, and each one had a slightly different color balance to it. Mine seems to be quite white. I guess it depends on how much it's going to bother you. From everything I read, it seems like a real lottery as to what problems you may or may not have when you get a Prime. :/


Maybe I'm just used to bluer white balance, as my Samsung monitor and SGS II are known to be very cold.









But yeah, I don't want the hassle of picking a Prime that has a different set of issues. Mine is nearly perfect anyway, sans for this slight issue..

Besides, there may be ways to counteract the white balance - Supercurio and Chainfire may be able to help with their screen calibration mods.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

I read on the transformer forums that due to demand ASUS were using more than one supplier for the panels, so it might be that they are getting different colour profiles due to that. I would say mines got a warmer tint to it but thats what my monitors are set too anyway so im used to it.


----------



## Punjab

Woohoo! Count me in! I just got mine today and I am excited to say the least.


----------



## ikem

Sweet ill update the title for prime owmers and modify the owner list to notice prime users also, when i get gome lol


----------



## Reloaded83

Welcome to the world of the Transformer.


----------



## For_the_moves

All this talk of varying build quality makes me feel not to buy one.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> All this talk of varying build quality makes me feel not to buy one.


Its not that bad. There are many more people with good Primes then bad.


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

i seem to be experincing a bit of an odd problem. its happened a couple times now. when i left for work this morning i simply locked my transformer and left it on my desk. got home a min ago and it was off. also when i locked it before work it was ~90% battery. turned it on just now and its at 65%?? after being off / sleeping for 10 hrs? anyone know whats going on? its rooted and running revolver 3.11.1 i also have it set to downclock when locked and wifi turns off after 3 min


----------



## Reloaded83

Check the xda forums. Some have mentioned since the ics updafe, the tablet doesn't always downclock itself as far as it should, so it seems to be eating through battery. I believe it is supposed to be addressed in the next update.


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Check the xda forums. Some have mentioned since the ics updafe, the tablet doesn't always downclock itself as far as it should, so it seems to be eating through battery. I believe it is supposed to be addressed in the next update.


its a tf101 on 3.2.1 based rom. according to cpu spy since ive turned it back on its spent about 30min @760mhz (kernel has an interactive daemon that lows @760 and tops @1232) and 40 min in deep sleep


----------



## Reloaded83

Ah thought it was a Prime as they seem to be having problems with down-clocking.


----------



## pwnography6

I got my tf101 up and running about to root and rom and hopefully OC . Which rom do most people use? Prime?


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6*
> 
> I got my tf101 up and running about to root and rom and hopefully OC . Which rom do most people use? Prime?


are you talking about rom or kernel?


----------



## pwnography6

I ended up getting revolver rom with blade 3 kernal havent installed yet


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

ya revolver is the way to go. im running the pandatest kernel but it seems unstable on my device so blades is my next stop


----------



## pwnography6

Custom rom on this thing is a joke. Tried every nvflash method and guide and it don' work. Stting with a rooted TF and no rom or kernel is pretty lame.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6*
> 
> Custom rom on this thing is a joke. Tried every nvflash method and guide and it don' work. Stting with a rooted TF and no rom or kernel is pretty lame.


what "guide" did you follow?
this thing is pretty easy to flash and everything once you have CWM up and running


----------



## pwnography6

Over on XDA gonna give up on nvflash just ordered a sdcard so that will make it a bit easier.


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

use this to install cwm. from there you will need a sd card to put your rom on and flash it from cwm recovery


----------



## pwnography6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyro_Teknic*
> 
> use this to install cwm. from there you will need a sd card to put your rom on and flash it from cwm recovery


Yep thats what I was planning on doing seems a lot easier than the NVflash method. Cheers anyways.


----------



## Jeffrey1987

My unboxing video


----------



## For_the_moves

I thought the tablet and dock were sold separately. How did they come in the same box in your vid?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> I thought the tablet and dock were sold separately. How did they come in the same box in your vid?


I didn't watch the vid, but it could be like Sony, where they sell "combo" SKUs in the same box.


----------



## Nicnivian

Mine came in the same box as one unit.


----------



## Mr.Pie

I bought a tab+dock combo

came in the same box for me


----------



## For_the_moves

For what price? 650 USD?


----------



## vitality

can anyone help me get a different kernel? I rooted mine but it wont let me overclock it









Thanks guyss


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> I thought the tablet and dock were sold separately. How did they come in the same box in your vid?


Depends where you are, here in the UK we only get the bundle atm. I think they're planning on releasing the 64gb tablet on its own over here but I haven't seen anything about he 32gb on its own yet. I wanted the keyboard anyway so it works out fine for me


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> Depends where you are, here in the UK we only get the bundle atm. I think they're planning on releasing the 64gb tablet on its own over here but I haven't seen anything about he 32gb on its own yet. I wanted the keyboard anyway so it works out fine for me


I never use the keyboard, really. It's more of a glorified screen protector and charger.








The USB and SD card reader is very handy, too though.


----------



## battosaii

I love my tf101 but the only problem i have is some keyboard lag and that the browser crashes quite often and its a bit annoying.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battosaii*
> 
> I love my tf101 but the only problem i have is some keyboard lag and that the browser crashes quite often and its a bit annoying.


ICS browser is def better..... regarding keyboard lag and smoothness

fingers crossed that ICS will get pushed out in the next week or so as Asus said middle of Feb


----------



## Jeffrey1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> I thought the tablet and dock were sold separately. How did they come in the same box in your vid?


Yup. They came in one box. In Malaysia, we have no option of buying separately


----------



## Jeffrey1987

My another vid


----------



## pwnography6

Im still having no joy with my transformer still only rooted . USB wont stay connected in nvflash to flash roms or CWM . And i paid for rom manager and thats equally as useless . Starting a thread on xda because without overclocking and custom roms this thing is useless to me


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

check your pms. i sent you an apk that installs cwm for you straight on the tablet. just transfer it over to your tablet via normal usb and install. make sure unknown sources is checked in setting>applications


----------



## andyroo89

Should I wait and pick up the TF700T or go for the TF201? The reason why I did not buy the TF201 was the wifi issue mostly.

Also, for screen protectors what brand would you recommend?


----------



## Reloaded83

Tough to say. My opinion? If you don't need/want one RIGHT now, I'd wait. Or, if you can live with the fact that the GPS will likely never work for directions, and there's a possibility you could end up with a Prime with light bleed/weak wifi.

I LOVE my Prime. I decided I didn't want to wait for the next one. I got lucky and everything works great on my Prime (minus the GPS). The wifi is weaker than other products I have, but it still works quite well around my house and even here at work. It really depends on what you expect out of the Prime and what you're going to use it for. Obviously, the 700t takes care of the problems the Prime has, and I don't think it looks all that great for a real fix that's simple for the gps or wifi. I assume the GPS will never work. Which is fine with me since I have a dedicated GPS device and didn't ever plan to use my tablet as a GPS.


----------



## battosaii

im just waiting on the ICS release for my TF101


----------



## dakU

Good software to remote control my prime from my Android phone without rooting?


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battosaii*
> 
> im just waiting on the ICS release for my TF101


I posted on Asus' facebook page and asked about the ICS update, and they say they are still hoping for a mid-February release; maybe as soon as this week. Let's hope!


----------



## Nicnivian

We've had 8 primes at work so far, 2 of them have been returned.
One of them was mine when I first got it, it had the ICS reboot loop after the update and a sold one to a girl yesterday and she bought it back today with 2 dead pixels.


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Should I wait and pick up the TF700T or go for the TF201? The reason why I did not buy the TF201 was the wifi issue mostly.
> Also, for screen protectors what brand would you recommend?


the squeeze trick seems to be working for the tf201s so far if you wanna try that. as for screen protectors cant beat the invisible shields. have it on my phone and tf101 and love it. awesome scratch protection and you only need to buy one. if it scratches or fails just pay s&h and you get a brand new one


----------



## pwnography6

Nice im running revolver now thanks pyro the recovery worked great. Is even funnier that I got my problem solved here on OCN and not on XDA where they are ment to be android "pros"


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

enjoy the roms and ocing


----------



## snoball

Picked up a Prime. I love it, haven't noticed anything out of the ordinary with it when it comes to cons.

Is there a way to test if I've got one with weak WiFi? It holds steady connection equal to what my Moto Atrix does around the house.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyro_Teknic*
> 
> the squeeze trick seems to be working for the tf201s so far if you wanna try that. as for screen protectors cant beat the invisible shields. have it on my phone and tf101 and love it. awesome scratch protection and you only need to buy one. if it scratches or fails just pay s&h and you get a brand new one


I did google search on this squeeze test but did not find a answer, is there a thread somewhere about this?


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

i cant find it again but theres a video that explains how the tf201 is assembled and why it works. basicly you squeeze just above where the top of the screen and the bezel meet just enough to cause a little light bleed. that helps ensure a decent connection for the pins of the wifi antenna and somewhat helps with the gps to


----------



## Reloaded83

The op in this thread has a link to the video about the squeeze trick. The op is also the person that created a thread about taking his Prime apart and why/how it all works.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1467964


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Picked up a Prime. I love it, haven't noticed anything out of the ordinary with it when it comes to cons.
> Is there a way to test if I've got one with weak WiFi? It holds steady connection equal to what my Moto Atrix does around the house.


There is a wifi test app in the market that shows your db connection to your router. Also, you can try this: doing a speed test on your Prime right next to your router and then as far away from it as you would go and re-test. And you can compare that to other wifi devices you have. I have 20 down/5 up internet, and right next to the router I usually get around 12-15 down and 6 up, and in the bedroom, I get about 5-6 down and 2-3 up. Before the pinch I would barely get 1-2 down in the bedroom.

You can also download the elixir widgets, and one of them has a wifi meter to show the percentage of your connection quality. Here at work, about 20-25 feet from the router, I get between 60 and 70%, through 1 wall.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> There is a wifi test app in the market that shows your db connection to your router. Also, you can try this: doing a speed test on your Prime right next to your router and then as far away from it as you would go and re-test. And you can compare that to other wifi devices you have. I have 20 down/5 up internet, and right next to the router I usually get around 12-15 down and 6 up, and in the bedroom, I get about 5-6 down and 2-3 up. Before the pinch I would barely get 1-2 down in the bedroom.
> You can also download the elixir widgets, and one of them has a wifi meter to show the percentage of your connection quality. Here at work, about 20-25 feet from the router, I get between 60 and 70%, through 1 wall.


Will try, rep+ and thanks!

I hope its not as bad as some say. I have had the tablet a few days and didn't really notice issues.

If it is obnoxiously inconvenient I might return and wait for TF700.


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Will try, rep+ and thanks!
> I hope its not as bad as some say. I have had the tablet a few days and didn't really notice issues.
> If it is obnoxiously inconvenient I might return and wait for TF700.


Yeah, I didn't notice much until I started reading the forums about the issue, and then started doing tests, and found that the speeds were quite low. For the most part though, it doesn't affect your day-to-day use. Things will still download at a fair speed, and surfing and such aren't affected by it much. Run the tests, and then pinch the top of the Prime lightly as is outlined in the thread I linked eariler, and re-run the tests. You might just be surprised. I know I was!

Also, I never noticed any light bleed until I really started looking for it, and found it. Fortunately, it's not noticeable at all unless it's a completely black screen, and that's not very often, so I can deal with it.


----------



## Horse Head

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Will try, rep+ and thanks!
> I hope its not as bad as some say. I have had the tablet a few days and didn't really notice issues.
> If it is obnoxiously inconvenient I might return and wait for TF700.


It should not be bad if you got one of the newer models. In my place I only see a 1 bar drop and that is only if I hold it in a weird position. I also, receive about 7-8 other WiFi single that are at about 60% - 100% in my area. I also, tested it outside (About 2 stories and 240 feet away and I still got about 60% - 80% single) and was able to stream HD videos from Amazon without no interruptions...

As for the GPS, I never had any problems. Only used it couple times though.


----------



## Horse Head

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyro_Teknic*
> 
> the squeeze trick seems to be working for the tf201s so far if you wanna try that. as for screen protectors cant beat the invisible shields. have it on my phone and tf101 and love it. awesome scratch protection and you only need to buy one. if it scratches or fails just pay s&h and you get a brand new one


Those screen protectors are not worth it. They're a-lot of hype. The Prime screen is scratch resistance. My phone has a similar screen to my Prime and it still looks like knew 6 months later.


----------



## theturbofd

still waiting for ICS on my TF101 ............. :[


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> still waiting for ICS on my TF101 ............. :[


Yeah, I see Asus' North American facebook page getting spammed with questions about it... So much for mid-February. Or "as early as last week".


----------



## Mr.Pie

Looking to possibly sell my tf101 and dock if anyone is interested


----------



## Reloaded83

^^^ Still = sell?

Btw, I never messed with changing my Prime to performance mode since I tend to use it the whole day and prefer a longer battery life, but man what a difference. I didn't think it would make much of one, but it does. I play Fruit Ninja THD, and it was a little chunky; almost like it was running at a low-ish frame-rate. Didn't think a whole lot of it. Then, I changed it to performance mode, and what do ya know, smooth as butter.

I love my Prime.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> " Then, I changed it to performance mode, and what do ya know, smooth as butter.
> I love my Prime.


Haha, in my fraternity after meetings we will go around and have a "Proud to be a Phi" thing where everyone says why they're proud about being a phi, and end with that phrase.
But, I'm definitely proud to own a Prime. haha


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> ^^^ Still = sell?
> Btw, I never messed with changing my Prime to performance mode since I tend to use it the whole day and prefer a longer battery life, but man what a difference. I didn't think it would make much of one, but it does. I play Fruit Ninja THD, and it was a little chunky; almost like it was running at a low-ish frame-rate. Didn't think a whole lot of it. Then, I changed it to performance mode, and what do ya know, smooth as butter.
> I love my Prime.


lol whoops
posted that from my phone so I didn't notice -.-


----------



## Shadow of Intent

After a couple of emails to ASUS it seems the problem with my dock sometimes not recognizing USB sticks and SD cards isn't widespread and is an individual problem, ontop of that ive now noticed a dead pixel on the left side of my screen









This is my second prime with problems, I really like the device but it seems the build quality isn't upto the standard of their other products. Im not sure what to do though, there are no more primes in for me to exchange it and tbh im not sure I wanna take the risk of a third unit as knowing my luck itll have some other problem too.

Im thinking now id rather have it RMA'd so they can repair the 2 issues, that way I know it won't have it anymore. Otherwise ill have to refund it


----------



## Reloaded83

Yeah, I've noticed some light bleed on mine that is only noticeable on a black screen (which isn't very often), but it's a little unnerving to know it's there. Other than that though, I'm happy with it overall. Wifi performance can still be a bit hit or miss. For me, luckily the pros outweigh the cons at the moment. Sorry to hear about your luck with your Prime. If you read anything over on the xda forums, it's nothing but complaints about "defective" Primes.


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

ics is rolling out to tf101s tommorow!!!


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyro_Teknic*
> 
> ics is rolling out to tf101s tommorow!!!


FINALLY. Yay, I can update the gf's Transformer finally. Haha.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyro_Teknic*
> 
> ics is rolling out to tf101s tommorow!!!


That's great, it's about time. Where did you hear this from?


----------



## Reloaded83

It's on Asus Nother America's Facebook page.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> It's on Asus Nother America's Facebook page.


Nice, actual confirmation from Asus and a set date (tomorrow as Pyro_Teknic stated







):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus North America*
> Android's Ice Cream Sandwich will begin rolling out to the Eee Pad Transformer TF101 tomorrow February 24th to the North American market.


Source


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> After a couple of emails to ASUS it seems the problem with my dock sometimes not recognizing USB sticks and SD cards isn't widespread and is an individual problem, ontop of that ive now noticed a dead pixel on the left side of my screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my second prime with problems, I really like the device but it seems the build quality isn't upto the standard of their other products. Im not sure what to do though, there are no more primes in for me to exchange it and tbh im not sure I wanna take the risk of a third unit as knowing my luck itll have some other problem too.
> Im thinking now id rather have it RMA'd so they can repair the 2 issues, that way I know it won't have it anymore. Otherwise ill have to refund it


I'm still deciding if I should get one or not, reading your experiences makes the decision much harder since I live outside of the US and getting a faulty device RMA'd will cost me a lot. Your experience is even more of a surprise to me since I own other ASUS products and never had issue with them. Maybe I'm just lucky with these things and the Transformer will be no different?


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

ya i read it off engadget then saw it on their twitter


----------



## Mr.Pie

FYI; you can use the TW ICS firmware to get it early if you want









just gotta follow the correct instructions


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

hopefully it wont be to long before ics roms start rolling around. im gonna hold out for roms right now


----------



## vitality

Just got ICS







It's pretty cool. Much quicker and seems more responsive.


----------



## Mr.Pie

FYI for TF101 owners if you want ICS right now update via following link
http://www.overclock.net/t/1219622/facebook-android-4-0-coming-to-asus-transformer-tf101/0_30#post_16548375


----------



## battosaii

Just updated now and im typing this on my ics tf101 one thing is that they keyboard lag is gone or atleast alot better, the tablet is much faster and for some reason the screen looks sharper maybe cause all of the os just looks prettier anyway its a must to upgrade. Just go to settings and touch about tablet and check for firmware update


----------



## Reloaded83

Oh yeah, btw there's yet another update out for the Prime as of today; .15 firmware OTA update.

Also, someone was asking about ICS for their Asus Slider, but I can't seem to find the thread. If you see this, Asus says they are planning on releasing it for it, but no solid date, as per their Facebook page:

Jeff Daigle For the slider too?

ASUS North America ‎Jeff Daigle the slider is coming next, just no date set yet


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> I'm still deciding if I should get one or not, reading your experiences makes the decision much harder since I live outside of the US and getting a faulty device RMA'd will cost me a lot. Your experience is even more of a surprise to me since I own other ASUS products and never had issue with them. Maybe I'm just lucky with these things and the Transformer will be no different?


Im just unlucky, I've had 8 separate devices over the past 6-7 years that have had dead pixels on the screen. I honestly believe I'm cursed.

My only saving grace has been that I work at the place I get my stuff from so getting it sorted is a bit easier for me, for example ill be getting them to sort out the RMA for my prime instead of doing all the leg work myself. No point in getting in exchanged because A. Its my second tablet in the first place and id rather not risk a 3rd new unit with the potential for some other problem, and B. Theres no stock in the UK to exchange it with anyway.

Rather get it repaired, I love the device, Im currently typing this out on my aging macbook and I keep trying to tap the screen thinking im on my Prime cus ive gotten so used to it lol.

Like you I've used ASUS components before in builds and sold countless ASUS machines to customers before and had few problems. I'll give them one more chance with the Prime I think, either repair or replacement. If that doesn't work out then I'll get it refunded and wait for the 700t model later this year. Currently the design doesn't look as nice but they will have had more time to work on it.

Its upto you wether or not you get the current prime, If you can goto a store and buy it then I would say do that and ask to open it up and check it there. That way you can save yourself some hassle if you do happen to be as unlucky as me


----------



## Mr.Pie

if anybody's looking for an OG Transformer+dock I'm selling mine
http://www.overclock.net/t/1219992/og-asus-transformer-16gb-dock/0_30

ask away if you have any questions


----------



## Greg0986

Hey everyone!
I am getting the Transformer soon and I would like to be able to watch some DVD's on it when I am on long journeys. What are the best settings to convert DVD's to a Transformer compatible file type in handbrake? I mean what profile to use and what resolution etc? If anyone has a preset specifically for this, I would love it if you could share it


----------



## dkev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyro_Teknic*
> 
> hopefully it wont be to long before ics roms start rolling around. im gonna hold out for roms right now


Already out. I made the mistake of installing ICS on mine, which is rooted. Bricked it. I was able to bring it back with Prime 1.4. Anyway, long story short I installed an ICS pre rooted ROM. Works fine.
http://www.xda-developers.com/android/first-rooted-stock-official-ics-tf101-rom-hits-the-streets/


----------



## dkev

Oh, and first thing you need to do when you upgrade to ICS....Install Chrome. It's still beta and the only negative is that it wont default standard web pages yet. But that's coming. But it's so much better then the stock browser or Dolphin.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg0986*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> I am getting the Transformer soon and I would like to be able to watch some DVD's on it when I am on long journeys. What are the best settings to convert DVD's to a Transformer compatible file type in handbrake? I mean what profile to use and what resolution etc? If anyone has a preset specifically for this, I would love it if you could share it


download the high profile preset in the attachment section of this thread
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1060825
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkev*
> 
> Already out. I made the mistake of installing ICS on mine, which is rooted. Bricked it. I was able to bring it back with Prime 1.4. Anyway, long story short I installed an ICS pre rooted ROM. Works fine.
> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/first-rooted-stock-official-ics-tf101-rom-hits-the-streets/


ARHD is a cooked ICS ROM that was released last night


----------



## guyladouche

So...I just updated to ICS last night on my TF101--I'm not noticing a lot different from Honeycomb other than a few stock widgets have changed, and the "settings" layout is different (a bit more intuitive).

Anyone care to share their ICS upgrade from Honeycomb experience, in case there's something neat that I'm just not noticing or realizing?


----------



## Reloaded83

I believe it updates your camera as well in some way. It should give you the option in the stock browser to always go to the desktop site for specific sites. It also gives you a widgets section after your apps section. Things should be a bit more fluid in the UI. Really nothing major. Just a few extra options for things here and there.


----------



## dkev

You could always do the desktop option in the default browser.


----------



## Ben the OCer

The stock browser in ICS on my First Gen Transformer still seems to crash on occasion, but now at least it seems to restore the open tabs after the crash which it did not do in Honeycomb.


----------



## theturbofd

Anyone else use chrome beta on there transformers? It seems like the best browser out


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Anyone else use chrome beta on there transformers? It seems like the best browser out


Yes! Used to use opera, switched to either chrome or stock


----------



## battosaii

Dolphin browser used to crash alot on honeycomb but on ics it has yet to crash since i installed it 3 days ago.

Hey it may be small changes but to me the small changes are huge it makes my tablet more enjoyable and less annoying


----------



## MisterChao

omgomgomgomg android 4.0 is out for the transformer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ice cream sandwich is beautiful!!!!!!!
update now!!!!! its amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robilar

Running the ICS 4.0 update right now. Remains to be seen what it looks like.


----------



## Robilar

Wow... talk about a speed increase. This tablet is noticeably faster after the update.


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Wow... talk about a speed increase. This tablet is noticeably faster after the update.


I think some of the transitions have changed slightly, but in what ways are you noticing speed increases?


----------



## Reloaded83

Yeah, the gf's TF101 felt much snapier overall, which goes with what others have reported after the update. I mainly noticed that scrolling across the home screens felt much better; still a bit chunky, but much faster to respond. What else seems faster?


----------



## Robilar

Internet access seems to be a lot quicker. Applications open and close almost instantly as well.


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Internet access seems to be a lot quicker. Applications open and close almost instantly as well.


ya same for me as well as the home screens and app drawer are a lot smoother/responsive. im running arhd for now, waiting for revolver to be updated fully (in ics beta atm). plus ive noticed a nice gain in battery life, seems to enter deep sleep far better than hc. i used to lose ~3% over 8 hours locked idle while i was at work. over the past few days and like today i locked it and left it and 85, came back and it was still at 85


----------



## Nicnivian

I'm so impressed with the Prime's battery life, I do of course mean with the dock, too.

The 8d's is since a reboot. Up top where it says 5d's is battery only. When not in use, I chuck it on the dock.

Used for a bit of gaming, the girlfriend is addicted to Osmos. And I just browse the net ect, plus filling in work logs for clients.


----------



## Ben the OCer

I'm sure a lot of you have tried it already but after months of owning my Transformer I just recently tried the Splashtop app that is included free with the Transformer. It's a very impressive and powerful app. I haven't tried gaming with it on my PC yet as it wants the games to be in windowed mode but just controlling the desktop with the tablet is pretty awesome. For those that haven't used Splashtop yet you can access it via the MyCloud app and then select MyDesktop on the left side. Before you can start controlling your PC you either need to download Eee Pad PC Suite (Android > Utilities) or Splashtop Streamer. The Eee Pad PC Suite includes WebStorage, Asus Sync, along with Splashtop Streamer so if you're not going to use the other things you can just download Splashtop Streamer directly.


----------



## Reloaded83

Yep, one of the first things I messed with when I got my Prime.







It's a very awesome app. Unfortunately, it's not quite smooth enough to play anything overly intense like bf3 or skyrim or something. At least not for me it's not. I can however play bejeweled 3 on my HTPC with it very well. The touch controls work PERFECTLY for swiping to move each jewel. Unfortunately, like you mentioned, it doesn't support full screen, so it can be a bit annoying to mess with the window to get it to fit right. Small price to pay though. Sometimes I use it as my remote for the HTPC also. Haha.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Yep, one of the first things I messed with when I got my Prime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very awesome app. Unfortunately, it's not quite smooth enough to play anything overly intense like bf3 or skyrim or something. At least not for me it's not. I can however play bejeweled 3 on my HTPC with it very well. The touch controls work PERFECTLY for swiping to move each jewel. Unfortunately, like you mentioned, it doesn't support full screen, so it can be a bit annoying to mess with the window to get it to fit right. Small price to pay though. *Sometimes I use it as my remote for the HTPC also. Haha.*


I tried that as well but for me the Transformer is too big to be practical as a remote. Though I only tried it once and it was still pretty fun.


----------



## Robilar

Another thing I noticed is that the controls over screen brightness have a much larger range. The screen can actually be brightened to a much higher level than before ICS.


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Another thing I noticed is that the controls over screen brightness have a much larger range. The screen can actually be brightened to a much higher level than before ICS.


I didn't notice this--screen still looks just as bright as it did before at max brightness. Actually, an aside-rant, one thing I wish about the TF since I got it was that the minimum screen brightness was lower--in a dark room, it's actually still too bright sometimes.









I still haven't noticed much in the way of speed improvements in things like browsing, but I have noticed a lot more general system stability than in Honeycomb (I noticed a lot of app crashing frequently on honeycomb).


----------



## Robilar

That's odd. I never had an application crash except once in awhile Aldiko would crash but wouldn't actually close, it auto restarted itself and worked fine. And that particular error hadn' happened in quite awhile.


----------



## Samurai707

Maybe it was just for me, but in ICS, it was hard for me to post on forums and such in Dolphin browser, such that the buttons wouldnt work when pressed, they would actually be located at another spot on the screen rather than where the button actually was (like to submit a post, I would have to tap around 3 inches below the actual Submit button for OCN), and this was on more websites than just OCN... However, with Chrome, the problem does not exist!


----------



## Reloaded83

Think that's a Dolphin browser thing, because I get that when I try to post here on OCN from my Prime. I have to guess where the button is. It happens when the pop up keyboard covers up the submit button, or at least so it seems. I haven't tried it with Chrome.


----------



## Samurai707

I'm posting with Chrome right now







One issue i have found is when I hold down my left shift and hit the c key to capitalize it, sometimes it will actually backspace and delete text instead of actually "Shifting" the letter c, and that is the only letter I have had this issue with. This is while using my keyboard doc (I'm on a TF Prime).


----------



## Reloaded83

I had weird keystrokes using the dock on my gf's tf101 as well. I didn't look into it though as she never uses it atm.


----------



## vitality

just put mine for sale. links in my sig if anyones interested


----------



## andyroo89

I played with ICS at my work on Motorola Xoom oh man its so smooth and nice, Cannot wait for TF701


----------



## Reloaded83

Anybody on here have trouble unlocking the bootloader? I keep getting "Failed to unlock device, please try again later". Made a thread on xda...


----------



## dkev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Think that's a Dolphin browser thing, because I get that when I try to post here on OCN from my Prime. I have to guess where the button is. It happens when the pop up keyboard covers up the submit button, or at least so it seems. I haven't tried it with Chrome.


Ya Dolphin is very glitchy on ICS. Mine crashes constantly. Chrome is good but most of the features aren't installed yet. So the stock browser seems to be the best way to go for the moment until everyone catches up with ICS. But by then Jellybean will be out..lol.


----------



## dimwit13

hey guys, i am having a problem getting Splashtop to work.
i have a prime and it has Splashtop Remote (ver 1.1.0.6) pre-installed and it is enabled, but there is no app icon?
i also have Splashtop Streamer installed on my computer.
i am logged in on my google account on both.

so what am i doing wrong?

thanx

-dimwit-


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> hey guys, i am having a problem getting Splashtop to work.
> i have a prime and it has Splashtop Remote (ver 1.1.0.6) pre-installed and it is enabled, but there is no app icon?
> i also have Splashtop Streamer installed on my computer.
> i am logged in on my google account on both.
> so what am i doing wrong?
> thanx
> -dimwit-


You have to start Splashtop on your tab. You can add a shortcut by long-holding on your screen and adding a shortcut to the app--just scroll through your programs list and select Splashtop and drag it into your screen. Then start it up and add your credentials, select the computer you want to connect to, and it should work properly.


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guyladouche*
> 
> You have to start Splashtop on your tab. You can add a shortcut by long-holding on your screen and adding a shortcut to the app--just scroll through your programs list and select Splashtop and drag it into your screen. Then start it up and add your credentials, select the computer you want to connect to, and it should work properly.


thanks for the quick reply.
when i long hold on the screen all i get is wallpaper options.
when i go into settings, it says it is Enabled, but that is all.
i do have my prime rooted, if this matters.

this is my first android device, so i am still learning some of the basics.

-dimwit-


----------



## Reloaded83

Are you saying you purchased splashtop for your Prime? Or that you're trying to use the preinstalled version and can't find it? It's under the "mycloud" app on the second screen. Click "my desktop", and then scan all available devices. It should give you a list of computers on your network. Upper right, three squares is the options. Go to internet discovery and sign in there. Sounds like you may have already though. Then you can press the computer you want to connect to.


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Are you saying you purchased splashtop for your Prime? Or that you're trying to use the preinstalled version and can't find it? It's under the "mycloud" app on the second screen. Click "my desktop", and then scan all available devices. It should give you a list of computers on your network. Upper right, three squares is the options. Go to internet discovery and sign in there. Sounds like you may have already though. Then you can press the computer you want to connect to.


again, thanks.
working fine now.
there is soooo much that i need to learn.
i have it rooted and a few apps.
i am working on hubs and then i have to find out what ROMs are, what they are used for, if i need/want them.

more questions to come-lots more-lol

-dimwit-


----------



## Reloaded83

Glad ya got it working 

I rooted and unlocked the boot loader a couple of nights ago. I have 2 roms I want to try out. One is a cornerstone beta that allows true multitasking, and then when I'm done testing that out for the dev, I'm going to load Virtuous Prime. It basically changes a few options, and allows things to run faster and smoother. It also let's you overclock the cpu to 1.6 ghz by changing the power mode.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Any recommendations for a fast and reliable 8GB+ Micro SD card for the Transformer? I want to get one to do double duty in the Transformer and my Canon SD1400 camera (with a Micro SD to Full SD converter that I already have). It's just kind of confusing with all the class designations and brands to choose from.


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> Any recommendations for a fast and reliable 8GB+ Micro SD card for the Transformer? I want to get one to do double duty in the Transformer and my Canon SD1400 camera (with a Micro SD to Full SD converter that I already have). It's just kind of confusing with all the class designations and brands to choose from.


i went with a class 6 over the class 10.
i just went with a Team 16GB Micro SDHC Flash Card (with 2 Adapters).
this is my first micro sd card, so i figure, i start with something cheaper and go from there.
i will use it for music on my Prime.

-dimwit-


----------



## dimwit13

ok, next question-
one of the reasons i rooted my prime was to delete some of the preinstalled crap-how is this done?
is there an app?

thanks

-dimwit-

so i have splashtop working and my wife came home from work and got on my desktop-which is ok-NOT-lol
i bought her a laptop, but she gets on my computer-"because i like the big monitor" so, i grab my prime and walk outside to have a smoke and i start messing with her-BIGTIME-lol
i come back in and she has this look like" he is going to kill me because i messed up his computer"
so i go " honey, whats wrong"?
she goes, "i dont know what happened, it just started GOING CRAZY"
so i give some ***** about it.
then she looks at me and goes-YOU F*CKER!!!!, your messing with me!?!?!
well i guess after 23 years of marrage, she can read my face-lol
well it was a great 10 minutes-lmao

got me a great app for using the prime as a remote for my sony bluray player.
i hated typing with the remote-like old school texting


----------



## ThePhlood

Hey guys, i was wondering if anyone had any problems updating? I want to get Ics , but my tablet shows no updates available


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> Hey guys, i was wondering if anyone had any problems updating? I want to get Ics , but my tablet shows no updates available


TF101 or TF201?

You went to Settings, About Tablet, System Firmware Update, then Check Update?


----------



## ThePhlood

TF101, and yeah I manually checked for updates


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> TF101, and yeah I manually checked for updates


Have you done anything to the tablet? Rooted? Installed an update without doing it OTA?


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> ok, next question-
> one of the reasons i rooted my prime was to delete some of the preinstalled crap-how is this done?
> is there an app?
> thanks
> -dimwit-
> so i have splashtop working and my wife came home from work and got on my desktop-which is ok-NOT-lol
> i bought her a laptop, but she gets on my computer-"because i like the big monitor" so, i grab my prime and walk outside to have a smoke and i start messing with her-BIGTIME-lol
> i come back in and she has this look like" he is going to kill me because i messed up his computer"
> so i go " honey, whats wrong"?
> she goes, "i dont know what happened, it just started GOING CRAZY"
> so i give some ***** about it.
> then she looks at me and goes-YOU F*CKER!!!!, your messing with me!?!?!
> well i guess after 23 years of marrage, she can read my face-lol
> well it was a great 10 minutes-lmao
> got me a great app for using the prime as a remote for my sony bluray player.
> i hated typing with the remote-like old school texting


LOL, that's classic.


----------



## Asce

Anyone still getting the sleep of death? Mines used been updated to ICS and has started to do it again.


----------



## Robilar

Could someone please explain the benefits or rooting my Transformer? I see a great deal of discussion about it here and at other forums but for the life of me can't understand what the overall value is.

I've not had a single issue to date, the ICS upgrade went smoothly etc.

Curious if it would be worth the time to do so.


----------



## ThePhlood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Have you done anything to the tablet? Rooted? Installed an update without doing it OTA?


Nope, I haven't changed anything


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Could someone please explain the benefits or rooting my Transformer? I see a great deal of discussion about it here and at other forums but for the life of me can't understand what the overall value is.
> I've not had a single issue to date, the ICS upgrade went smoothly etc.
> Curious if it would be worth the time to do so.


Well, there are many reasons, and I don't know them all, but I can tell you my reasoning behind rooting:

Sixaxis: I want to connect my PS3 controller to the tablet via bluetooth so I can play games that support it. In order to run this app, you need to be rooted.
3g/4g hotspot: If certain phones don't have a tether plan, with the right app, you can bypass it with a rooted tablet.
Access to more apps: Some apps require root access. Like Titanium Backup. With it, you can save your apps and the data in them to internal memory so you can wipe the tablet and restore your apps and data with it. There are plenty of other useful apps as well.

Those are MY main reasons for rooting. I also wanted to test out some roms and a beta rom of Cornerstone, so I needed to root and unlock the bootloader to do that. I just rooted and unlocked over this past weekend, and like you, have not had a single problem with my Prime, or it updating. But I decided that it was a good time to do it so I could do all these things I've wanted to do since I got the tablet.


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> Nope, I haven't changed anything


Well, you could try updating it manually via downloading the firmware from Asus' site. It's pretty easy to flash it that way, and they give instructions on the site.

I'm not 100% sure if it's the exact same process for the tf101 as it is for the tf201 though. I know a bit more about that problem on the tf201. They were having problems where the tablet didn't have a serial number that would show up, so it wouldn't connect to download the OTA update.


----------



## andyroo89

Reason for rooting: Because we can.


----------



## openchut82

Just purchased the TF101 a couple of days ago. It doesnt seem like I am getting any OTA updates.

Serial B80
Android version: 3.1
Kernel version: 2.6.36.3-00011
Build number: HMJ37.US_epad-8.4.4.11

I have been trying to find how to get the OTA updates working, but cant seem to find out how.

I have seen the manual way to update, but would prefer the OTA updates if possible.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

It should ota up to 3.2.1 atleast. As of now i believe asus pulled ics ota from various bugs like sleep of death. If you want ics im on android revolution hd and so far ive only had the sleep of death once. Easily fixed by a reboot and there is a crude fix out that does fix it. So if you want ics yourgoing to have to root as of now. Ill edit in links to rom and root when i get to my desktop

edit links:
root - razorclaw / nachoroot

razorclaw is a one click root so try that first. if not nachoroot will do the trick

cwm recovery - cwm 1 click install

once rooted this installs cwm in a click

rom - android revolution 3.0.1 (ics)


----------



## openchut82

If they pulled the OTA updates, wouldnt the updates on their web site be corrupt also? Are they not the same update?


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

like i said it should ota up to 3.2.1 cuz hc was fine i belive they just pulled ics due to some nastier bugs. from the sounds of it they may have disabled their ota server


----------



## openchut82

I just called ASUS. Their tech support guru told me that you have to be signed into Gmail in order to receive the OTA updates.


----------



## Asce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyro_Teknic*
> 
> It should ota up to 3.2.1 atleast. As of now i believe asus pulled ics ota from various bugs like sleep of death. If you want ics im on android revolution hd and so far ive only had the sleep of death once. Easily fixed by a reboot and there is a crude fix out that does fix it. So if you want ics yourgoing to have to root as of now. Ill edit in links to rom and root when i get to my desktop
> edit links:
> root - razorclaw / nachoroot
> razorclaw is a one click root so try that first. if not nachoroot will do the trick
> cwm recovery - cwm 1 click install
> once rooted this installs cwm in a click
> rom - android revolution 3.0.1 (ics)


Lucky you. Mines doing atleast 3 times a day currently and it makes it nearly unusable. Had times where it wouldnt respond for 30mins


----------



## Reloaded83

Well, I think my gf's tf101 just took a dump. It only works when plugged into the wall outlet. As soon as you unplug it, it dies and can't be turned back on untill plugged into the wall. Even if it's plugged into the computer, it won't work.









Sent an e-mail to Asus. Playing the waiting game now.


----------



## openchut82

Anyone know when the Prime replacement should be out?


----------



## Reloaded83

June's the last target date I saw for the new Asus tablets.


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asce*
> 
> Lucky you. Mines doing atleast 3 times a day currently and it makes it nearly unusable. Had times where it wouldnt respond for 30mins


its a crude fix but this works

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1526016


----------



## Willanhanyard

When does the Infinity 700 come out?


----------



## andyroo89

April or May


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Got my 3rd prime yesterday.
No problems with dead pixels but noticed today that it suffers from the same bad screen burn that my first unit did...Im seriously considering giving up at this point. I just don't seem to be able to get one without any problems


----------



## Reloaded83

Yeah, you might want to just give up. Haha. I guess I got pretty lucky with mine, though it does have a small bit of light bleed in the lower right hand corner. I guess if you're a perfectionist, this might not be the product for you. Though, I guess some electronics are just never perfect.

I'm really thinking about selling the gf's tf101 for an ipad. Only because she already has an iphone and doesn't use Android to it's full potential; I think she fits in with the Apple demographic better. I'm just getting started with my Prime. Put the Virtuous Prime rom on a couple of nights ago, and have started messing with other stuff. Been reading some horror stories on xda about people bricking their Primes though, so I'm trying to be very cautious so as to not make the same mistakes as others. I'd really hate to end up with a $500 paper-weight. Especially if Asus didn't honor the warranty as they say they won't once the bootloader is unlocked...


----------



## Shadow of Intent

I just find it annoying that there are very few threads about screen burn with so many people saying they don't have it...so why must I suffer it with my tablets when others are fine. It literally takes about 20 seconds of it being in landscape mode for the black bar at the bottom to be retained by the screen, then when you rotate to portrait its still there on the side, albeit slightly faded.


----------



## Reloaded83

Yeah, I haven't really read complaints about that problem. Sorry to hear about your bad luck.







At least the fact that you work where they sell them makes RMAing or returning it easier, right? I'm a little annoyed that the gf's tf101 died already...


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Yeah I should be able to get it refunded. Im gonna wait to see how the Infinity or the 300 is and see if they improve their production quality by then.


----------



## Reloaded83

Hopefully they do. If not, I'm sure there will be plenty of other options by then as well.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Yeah, you might want to just give up. Haha. I guess I got pretty lucky with mine, though it does have a small bit of light bleed in the lower right hand corner. I guess if you're a perfectionist, this might not be the product for you. Though, I guess some electronics are just never perfect.
> I'm really thinking about selling the gf's tf101 for an ipad. Only because she already has an iphone and doesn't use Android to it's full potential; I think she fits in with the Apple demographic better. I'm just getting started with my Prime. Put the Virtuous Prime rom on a couple of nights ago, and have started messing with other stuff. Been reading some horror stories on xda about people bricking their Primes though, so I'm trying to be very cautious so as to not make the same mistakes as others. I'd really hate to end up with a $500 paper-weight. Especially if Asus didn't honor the warranty as they say they won't once the bootloader is unlocked...


I have an Ipad 2 and the TF101. I let my wife use the Ipad as personally I find it incredibly obtuse to use. The fact that everything has to be funnelled through Itunes (books for example) drives me crazy. Want to play a video on your Ipad? Has to be converted and then migrated via itunes.

Heck even the Kobo Vox I bought for my kid is easier to use....

Haven't had a single issue with my Transformer (other than the first one I bought locked out the keyboard and I had to return it for a new one). ICS sped things up and caused no issues.


----------



## Reloaded83

Yeah, I have a feeling I would find the iPad to be very annoying to use, but I'd imagine it's more like something she would enjoy, especially since she loves itunes. Her tf101 no longer works unless it's plugged into the wall. Waiting to hear back from Asus about it, but I'd assume it's going to need to be RMA'd.









Yeah, ICS did help out the tf101 a good amount. Much smoother over-all. I guess we'll see. Maybe once her Transformer is working right and she gets more time with it, she'll get used to it and just make do. The movie thing does sound annoying though as she puts tv shows on her Transformer daily to watch on her breaks, and I'm sure this is much easier than having to convert them and such. ATM she just copies them right over and she's done. I also really dislike that the ipad doesn't use any external storage, but again, she doesn't use the 16GB internal/32GB external as it is.


----------



## MisterChao

okay guys i installed ICS on my transformer and it runs fine.
but then i lock the screen and leave it for a while. when i come back, it doesn't turn on, so i have to hold the lock button for a few seconds.
when it does turn on, it is either dead battery or still has the same battery level i left it at. ???? is android 4.0 faulty? or is it my transformer? it ran perfectly fine at honeycomb 3.2...
i had to factory reset and so far its working fine. ill have to wait to see if it turns off.
also when i unplug my charger it says Google+ stops working.
only when i unplug the charger.
if i leave the charger in and charge while its locked and im not using, i unlock it and it works.
please dont tell me my asus transformer is faulty :[
i had it since june of last year.

and i turn off auto-rotate but it still rotates screen???? why android 4.0 WHY!!

i want an software update asus. i am sad.

edit: im all stock 4.0 not rooted or anything


----------



## Reloaded83

I believe I read that next week Asus is releasing an update to fix some problems with the ICS update on the tf101. Also, I had read of people having charging problems with the ICS update as well. My gf's no longer works unless plugged in to the charger, but I don't really think it has to do with ICS as it did it a couple of times before the update. Now, it just doens't work at all. Probably an RMA in our future









Might want to look at the xda forums and scan through some threads there; may be able to find some stuff about the tf101 not charging.


----------



## skatingrocker17

I just sold my white, 16GB iPad 2 for $485 about 3 weeks ago to buy an iPad "3".

However... I just bought a Transformer Prime 32GB (unsure on whether or not I regret this) because I know that I won't really enjoy the iPad "3" that much until it is jailbroken.

I know I'll like the Transformer Prime but the thing I'm afraid of is that when the time comes for me to sell it, how well it will hold it's value which I know it probably won't very good.


----------



## Robilar

Good you sold it when you did. The Ipad 2 16GB is selling for $420 at Best Buy.


----------



## skatingrocker17

Agreed.

For some reason it really bothers me that the WiFi iPad doesn't have GPS. I don't know if I'd ever even use it but it bothers me that it's not on there, I bought an app in the Cydia Store that allowed me to transfer the GPS from my Android phone over to my iPad 2 back when I had it..

I really like that most of the Android tablets have GPS, they have Google Navigation too right?
Specifically the Transformer Prime.


----------



## Reloaded83

Yes, the Prime has Google maps/navigation, but don't expect to use it on the Prime. The Prime's GPS is terrible. So bad in fact that Asus removed that from the features list of the Prime. Try it; you'll see that you won't get many locks and the accuracy is not nearly good enough to use as a GPS while in a car. Also, moving very far tends to throw it off too. :/


----------



## skatingrocker17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Yes, the Prime has Google maps/navigation, but don't expect to use it on the Prime. The Prime's GPS is terrible. So bad in fact that Asus removed that from the features list of the Prime. Try it; you'll see that you won't get many locks and the accuracy is not nearly good enough to use as a GPS while in a car. Also, moving very far tends to throw it off too. :/


I read about that and that's unfortunate. I have it on my phone though and I have a navigation system in my car I just thought it'd be cool to mess with on a tablet. I can't believe they didn't think about how the metal casing could interfere with the GPS, it just seems obvious, that's why Apple has that black strip of plastic on the 3G iPad.


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17*
> 
> I read about that and that's unfortunate. I have it on my phone though and I have a navigation system in my car I just thought it'd be cool to mess with on a tablet. I can't believe they didn't think about how the metal casing could interfere with the GPS, it just seems obvious, that's why Apple has that black strip of plastic on the 3G iPad.


Yeah, I hear ya. The 700 or Infinity, or whatever the hell they're calling it has that strip on the back to fix the wifi/gps problem. Too bad they can't do anything about the Prime. Thankfully the wifi is decent enough on mine, and I have no real use for the GPS.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Good you sold it when you did. The Ipad 2 16GB is selling for $420 at Best Buy.


Are you talking about with tax because they are $399.99 on Best Buy's site, and $399 new and $349 refurb direct from Apple. The lowest place I've seen new iPad 2s is at Micro Center for $359.99.


----------



## Robilar

I'm in Canada mate, prices are a bit different....


----------



## Spokker

I find that the Prime seems to be having trouble with Flash. If I'm doing something with Flash, sometimes the entire browser will just stop responding. You'll be able to look at the current page just fine, but you can't go anywhere else until you impose a force close on the browser.

An update will be welcome.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'm in Canada mate, prices are a bit different....


I didn't think about that, my bad.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Got my 3rd prime refunded today.

I think ive decided on the transformer 300 instead of the Infinity as the replacement, I really don't have need for the upgraded parts.

The 300 is gonna be cheaper, have the same CPU, same res screen but without the Super IPS mode (which I don't use anyway) and will be made of plastic so won't have any Wifi/GPS issues (not that I used the GPS in my prime). It looks awesome in red so hopefully the UK will get the full range.


----------



## Willanhanyard

I don't think the 300 has the same red as the 700, but I could be wrong. I thought the 300 would use the 1280x720.

Sent from my SGH-I717R using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

anyone know if the prime origami cover will work on a tf101?


----------



## nolonger

Considering getting an Asus Transformer. Hoping to hear from owners: how hard is it to get movies running on this tablet? Also, can I get Hulu or Netflix working on it or is it not available?


----------



## Robilar

Movies run fine on it. Dice Player is currently the best app. I can run large 720p mkv files without issue. Easy to output to tv with hdmi as well.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Movies run fine on it. Dice Player is currently the best app. I can run large 720p mkv files without issue. Easy to output to tv with hdmi as well.


You could probably go 1080p Blu-Ray quality rips without a hitch.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> I don't think the 300 has the same red as the 700, but I could be wrong. I thought the 300 would use the 1280x720.
> Sent from my SGH-I717R using Tapatalk


Yes you are correct, I actually meant same as the prime I was just typing slower than I was thinking it so I missed that out


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

the prime runs movies great... mobo player is awesome... for the record...


----------



## Samurai707

I use Netflix No problem







I just recently noticed a little bit of image burning, but only when I'm taking notes on Polaris Office. *shrugs* Still loving my Prime though!


----------



## Nicnivian

Just got this email from Asus Australia. (not sure if it's AU only, I highly doubt it)



Lets win a free Transformer!!


----------



## Engin

is there a list that contains usefull apps for this tablet?
if not, what do you suggest?
i am a newbie to this tablet, just got it yesterday ^^
thanks


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Engin*
> 
> is there a list that contains usefull apps for this tablet?
> if not, what do you suggest?
> i am a newbie to this tablet, just got it yesterday ^^
> thanks


http://www.google.com/url?q=http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1032381&sa=U&ei=SA1fT8j-E8y0iQet4-jqBw&ved=0CAwQFjAE&client=internal-uds-cse&usg=AFQjCNH8oaMI0ldMsdBxC1ST1ejOXSdUcA


----------



## Engin

thnks a lot dude


----------



## Engin

and last, tablet cannot see micro sd cart. cart is also in fat32 format. doesnt it needs to see the files on card?
version is 3.2.1


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Engin*
> 
> and last, tablet cannot see micro sd cart. cart is also in fat32 format. doesnt it needs to see the files on card?
> version is 3.2.1


Upgrade to 4.0.3 and see if that works. I think Fat32 is supported in ICS.


----------



## Engin

Do you suggest 4.0.3 over 3.2.1?


----------



## Robilar

I just saw on my TF101 that there is a new firmware update as of today.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Engin*
> 
> Do you suggest 4.0.3 over 3.2.1?


Very. Ice Cream Sandwich is leaps and bounds ahead of Honeycomb in terms of everything: speed, performance, smoothness and productivity. Upgrade your Transformer and see the difference.


----------



## r34p3rex

Can't wait for the TF700







Might end up using it as a full blown laptop replacement if someone gets Ubuntu working on it


----------



## KenjiS

Hey folks :3

I've had my Transformer TF101 for a while now and I updated it to ICS the day it was released for it... However..my experience with ICS has been... Not that great so far







Heres a list of issues I'm having:

-The volume level of my Transformer is now REALLY low, volume is pegged to max and its nowhere near as loud as it used to be

-My battery life is ridiculously poor now, if I say have it out to read a bit before going to bed and put it to sleep(Generally this takes the battery from 100% to 85%..), when i get up the next morning i find its down to like 30% or so, Before I upgraded to ICS when i stuck it to sleep it'd be at like 92% battery, then when i woke up it might be at 85%....I cant even leave it for a day now without having to plug it back into the mains to recharge the battery..Even with the keyboard dock attached it doesnt last anywhere near as long as it used to...

-The thing refuses to wake from sleep sometimes now and i end up having to hard reset it to get it to come back

-Stability problems up the wazoo it seems, Everything is now crashing, locking up, freezing and etc...

All of it started after upgrading to ICS....









I checked through the preferences meticulously, I havnt installed any new apps(I just updated them after updating to ICS in case of any compatability issues), and I havnt changed any of the settings I had before...

Its effectively relegated my transformer to sitting on the table plugged into the mains :/ Anyone have any ideas on how to fix any of this or anything?


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

root and rom it. im on android revolution hd 3.0.1 (ics) and the last time i plugged it in to charge was saturday and its at 55% atm. i use it every day to play games, netflix and browse the web


----------



## jjsoviet

Some did experience horrible battery life and stability issues as soon as they updated to ICS. ASUS has pushed out another update not to long ago to specifically address these issues. However, you may want to root your device and install a custom ROM, which in many ways is much more efficient than stock firmware.


----------



## Dirtyworks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Engin*
> 
> is there a list that contains usefull apps for this tablet?
> if not, what do you suggest?
> i am a newbie to this tablet, just got it yesterday ^^
> thanks


Remote System Monitor
Its simply great. I don't need to explain anything - all I need to do is show you a screenshot:








The best part is its free and will most likely work on your device - it'll work on my Transformer with 4.0.3 and my LG Optimus One.

(Yes, I know my temps are high - they always have been for some reason).


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Some did experience horrible battery life and stability issues as soon as they updated to ICS. ASUS has pushed out another update not to long ago to specifically address these issues. However, you may want to root your device and install a custom ROM, which in many ways is much more efficient than stock firmware.


Thanks, just checked that now and im installing the firmware update...

As for rooting/romming do you have a good article to explain the benefits and etc of doing so and that? What it entails, possible downsides and such? I'm kinda unfamiliar to a lot of Android stuff to be perfectly honest >.<

And i feel really embarassed to admit that


----------



## Reloaded83

KenjiS: Start reading... http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1105

Mainly, rooting gives you more control over your tablet. I rooted my Prime so that I could load a few apps that can't be loaded unless you're rooted. I then flashed a different rom so that I could get some better performance out of it as well as overclocking it from 1.4 to 1.6 ghz.

I knew nothing about Android previous to getting my Prime in January, and of course am still learning, but have picked up quite a bit of useful info from that forum I linked above. Check the stickies, and the Q & A section; should be plenty of threads with info about what you're asking.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> KenjiS: Start reading... http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1105
> Mainly, rooting gives you more control over your tablet. I rooted my Prime so that I could load a few apps that can't be loaded unless you're rooted. I then flashed a different rom so that I could get some better performance out of it as well as overclocking it from 1.4 to 1.6 ghz.
> I knew nothing about Android previous to getting my Prime in January, and of course am still learning, but have picked up quite a bit of useful info from that forum I linked above. Check the stickies, and the Q & A section; should be plenty of threads with info about what you're asking.


Thanks mate, That looks quite helpful









Currently im just playing around with it now that i updated the firmware to see if it fixed my issues, Its nice to know i wasnt alone in having issues and that at least

I'll investigate rooting after...

Currently playing around with the Steam App, its a nice little app on Android, glad to see they gave us love with it


----------



## Robilar

A question in case anyone knows. I'm selling my Transformer. When I got the first one it had a build defect (screen stopped working touch wise after a couple of days). I got a new one and reset it via my google email account.

I assume if I do a factory reset, the Asus cloud storage will not kick in unless someone were to have my email info? When I reloaded the second transformer it restored everything from my old one (a great feature but not so great if I am selling). I assume the storage feature is specific only to my email address?


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> A question in case anyone knows. I'm selling my Transformer. When I got the first one it had a build defect (screen stopped working touch wise after a couple of days). I got a new one and reset it via my google email account.
> I assume if I do a factory reset, the Asus cloud storage will not kick in unless someone were to have my email info? When I reloaded the second transformer it restored everything from my old one (a great feature but not so great if I am selling). I assume the storage feature is specific only to my email address?


Asus Cloud storage is just like Drop Box, you have login credentials to access it. It's not linked to the device it self.

Assuming that is what you mean, right?


----------



## KenjiS

Seems the battery drain might be fixed, but i did just have to reset it to get it to come back on again (Refused to wake from sleep)


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Seems the battery drain might be fixed, but i did just have to reset it to get it to come back on again *(Refused to wake from sleep)*


I came back to this thread to see if others had this same problem. Others are touting it as the "Sleep of Death." I looked around, it's fairly common, even with the newest firmware pushed out a few days ago by Asus. A workaround is apparently enabling airplane mode anytime you intend to put down your tab and let it sleep--I've been doing this and haven't gotten any SOD.

Gotta be honest, this is a huge pain, and negates nearly all of the things that ICS has improved. I'd gladly roll-back to honeycomb if it was worth the time right now. But I guess for the time-being I'll just try to remember to enable airplane mode.

Anyone else getting the SOD and knows of a fix? I've looked around at XDA and other android forums, and no one seems to know what's going on, and Asus hasn't addressed this yet.


----------



## KenjiS

^- It seems to be happening if i sleep it while in the browser or something, so for now im going to the homescreen before sleeping it and so far so good

But overall i gotta admit with the battery issue fixed, im loving ICS and im seriously considering getting an android phone to go with my tablet


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyro_Teknic*
> 
> its a crude fix but this works
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1526016


----------



## For_the_moves

I'm bouncing back and forth trying to decide on a tablet. Is it at all possible to get the Prime with the keyboard dock for $550?


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Well if money is the issue then it may be worth waiting for the Transformer Pad 300, pretty much the same as the prime but:

- Mainly Plastic instead of metal
- Normal IPS panel instead of Super IPS+
- A little thicker
- Tegra 3 quad is clocked 0.1ghz lower

Other than that its the same system, the unit made its way through the FCC recently so it shouldn't be long till its out, and at a rumoured price of $399 in the states it should be a steal.

FCC article:
http://androidcommunity.com/asus-transformer-pad-300-wifi-hits-the-fcc-20120301/

Asus Product Page:
http://eee.asus.com/eeepad/transformer-300/features/

I'm waiting for this myself, want a red wifi model


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyro_Teknic*


Interesting..

...Now whats Build.prop and how do i edit it D:


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Just ordered a 32gb Campaign! Really excited to get this thing. Can anyone suggest a good slim case?

I was thinking the Moko
http://www.amazon.ca/Cover-Transformer-Android-Tablet-Sleeve/dp/B006BU4TQY

Is there anything better out there?

Thanks!


----------



## Reloaded83

The Moko is fine. I have the Blurex version; same idea, but it doesn't have the portion that goes around the bezel itself. There are a few "brands" out there that are pretty much the same. All on Amazon.


----------



## DisappointMe

Has this happened to any of you guys yet? I have never dropped it.


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DisappointMe*
> 
> Has this happened to any of you guys yet? I have never dropped it.


Not me.

But I think the chassis of mine--or at least the interface between the screen and the side bezel--flexes/moves far too much.


----------



## DisappointMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guyladouche*
> 
> Not me.
> But I think the chassis of mine--or at least the interface between the screen and the side bezel--flexes/moves far too much.


Really? Mine doesn't have much of any flex. If you press hard enough you can see it move a tiny bit, but that's it. Right now I'm trying to find the piece that flew off in my room so I can super glue it back on or something...no luck so far.


----------



## KenjiS

Man i love my Transformer, just got done cleaning up my screens and everything...

I can just get stuff done on android... it feels more "productive" when im working on my Android tablet versus my iPhone....

Now uhm, that Build.prop thing, where do i find it to edit it? i wanna see if that fixes the sleep of death for me


----------



## guyladouche

I hate what ICS did to my TF. The few tweaks they did in the UI aren't worth the daily Sleep of Death and constant battery drain. Even after the second firmware update push from Asus, I still have the same problems.

Though apparently there's a fix for the observed battery drain, by ticking then unticking the "never sleep my screen" option in the dev. menu. I just came across that this morning, so hopefully that fixes me having to charge my TF every other day (as opposed to once a week like before the ICS update).

Still no solid fix on the Sleep of Death though...


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Man i love my Transformer, just got done cleaning up my screens and everything...
> I can just get stuff done on android... it feels more "productive" when im working on my Android tablet versus my iPhone....
> Now uhm, that Build.prop thing, where do i find it to edit it? i wanna see if that fixes the sleep of death for me


my bad. build.prop is in root/system/


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guyladouche*
> 
> I hate what ICS did to my TF. The few tweaks they did in the UI aren't worth the daily Sleep of Death and constant battery drain. Even after the second firmware update push from Asus, I still have the same problems.
> Though apparently there's a fix for the observed battery drain, by ticking then unticking the "never sleep my screen" option in the dev. menu. I just came across that this morning, so hopefully that fixes me having to charge my TF every other day (as opposed to once a week like before the ICS update).
> Still no solid fix on the Sleep of Death though...


You could try the Revolver ROM at XDA. Seems to have little to no issues with SoD while other ROMs still have the problem.


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> You could try the Revolver ROM at XDA. Seems to have little to no issues with SoD while other ROMs still have the problem.


True. And thanks.

I just hate that the stock distro--which had been in development for a long time--and the second patch--took my perfectly functioning unit that I was generally satisfied with, and made it into a frustrating piece of sleeping junk. :/ Well, not really a piece of junk, but I hate how you basically have to root+rom just to fix the crap that the official distro couldn't get right.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyro_Teknic*
> 
> my bad. build.prop is in root/system/


Thanks mate, Will try that this weekend, first i wanna back it all up just in case


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> You could try the Revolver ROM at XDA. Seems to have little to no issues with SoD while other ROMs still have the problem.


im on arhd 3.1.0 right now and havent had a sleep o death since i updated a few days ago and battery life is better. im just waiting for revolver to come out of beta (which is taking forever) and im going back to revolver the second i can. revolver hc was amazing and i cant wait for the same performance from the fully polished ics rom


----------



## KenjiS

^- Theres a screenshot from my TF101

Cleaned up the look a little since then thankfully, much less icons now, and i got rid of the date widget


----------



## iscariot

Question: I have the original transformer and it says that there is a firmware update (I assume Icecream sandwich) and to check notifications however I cannot find a notification indicating that there is an update available.

Any advise as to how to go about updating the OS via either wifi or manually? I have downloaded the file to my WIndows PC. Can I do it via USB or something?

Cheers.


----------



## Engin

hello i have TF101G with HC in stock. yesterday i upgrade the android version to ICS by manual. My SKU was TB and now WW. but there are several problems occur after upgradeing like booting loop and accessibility to web via 3G is lost.
now i want to return to HC again.
is it possible without breaking the rules of guarantee, i mean root ?

thanks a lot


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Engin*
> 
> hello i have TF101G with HC in stock. yesterday i upgrade the android version to ICS by manual. My SKU was TB and now WW. but there are several problems occur after upgradeing like booting loop and accessibility to web via 3G is lost.
> now i want to return to HC again.
> is it possible without breaking the rules of guarantee, i mean root ?
> thanks a lot


as of now there is no ICS avail for the TF101G........


----------



## Engin

yeah.. i learn it after i upgrade to ICS :/


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Engin*
> 
> yeah.. i learn it after i upgrade to ICS :/


which is why you should read the whole post and not just flash any random thing that says ICS

can't you flash a stock firmware back on? I woudl ask on XDA for help not here~


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iscariot*
> 
> Question: I have the original transformer and it says that there is a firmware update (I assume Icecream sandwich) and to check notifications however I cannot find a notification indicating that there is an update available.
> Any advise as to how to go about updating the OS via either wifi or manually? I have downloaded the file to my WIndows PC. Can I do it via USB or something?
> Cheers.


So you went to "about tablet" and pressed "system firmware update" and then "check for update"? Did it say there was an update available? If so, then it should start downloading it and put a notification with a down arrow in the notifications bar, which you can then press once it's done to install the update.

If for some reason that doesn't work, yes you can go to Asus' site and download the firmware and flash it by following the directions with the update. I believe it involves putting the file onto the tablet and rebooting and flashing it that way. Not 100% sure though because I have not done it that way yet.


----------



## iscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iscariot*
> 
> Question: I have the original transformer and it says that there is a firmware update (I assume Icecream sandwich) and to check notifications however I cannot find a notification indicating that there is an update available.
> Any advise as to how to go about updating the OS via either wifi or manually? I have downloaded the file to my WIndows PC. Can I do it via USB or something?
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> So you went to "about tablet" and pressed "system firmware update" and then "check for update"? Did it say there was an update available? If so, then it should start downloading it and put a notification with a down arrow in the notifications bar, which you can then press once it's done to install the update.
> 
> If for some reason that doesn't work, yes you can go to Asus' site and download the firmware and flash it by following the directions with the update. I believe it involves putting the file onto the tablet and rebooting and flashing it that way. Not 100% sure though because I have not done it that way yet.
Click to expand...

I went to "about Tablet", Check for update and it shows teh followign message:

Update available check notifications - The problem is there isnt any notifications avaialbe its almost like the update hasnt been sent or I didnt pick it up. I'll try doing it manually Im sure there are instructions on teh Asus site. Thanks for responding.


----------



## Engin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> which is why you should read the whole post and not just flash any random thing that says ICS
> can't you flash a stock firmware back on? I woudl ask on XDA for help not here~


there is no option without root :/ i look XDA also
thanks anyway dude







i return it to the guarantee for downgrade to HC


----------



## dimwit13

well i just ordered a dock for my prime.
paid an extra $3 to have it here in 2 days.
now i just need to get a new case/sleeve.
thinking about a sleeve with some pockets, so i can carry headphones/sd cards and such.
any ideas?

-dimwit-


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> well i just ordered a dock for my prime.
> paid an extra $3 to have it here in 2 days.
> now i just need to get a new case/sleeve.
> thinking about a sleeve with some pockets, so i can carry headphones/sd cards and such.
> any ideas?
> -dimwit-


I would look at the targus brand for that. Then again they may not have it since all the idiots in this world are using apple.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Just got my Prime in and had it install build 15. Me and my wife are constantly fighting over the thing while her $1000 Toshiba notebook and my $1400 gaming rig sit unused. I have the feeling her notebook will become an iTunes sync device for her iPod touch and my gaming rig is slowing turning into a media server.

I keep hinting to her that I will be picking up a TF700 for me when they come out so we wont fight anymore...


----------



## tiger187126

just my transformer prime after long deliberation. i needed a new phone and a new pad (original iPad and original Droid X) so i was going to go 4s and new iPad or razr maxx and transformer prime since i was tired of paying for apps twice.

in the end the navigation, screen size, and widgets were just too much for apple to overcome. also looking at the same screen as the original ipad for another 2-3 years didn't sit well.

it's charging now and i'll give some input after a while.


----------



## bombzaway

I have a question for you guys.

Do the transformer 300 series, transformer prime, and the transformer infinity all come with the same processor? Just at different clocks?


----------



## snoball

Will the old TF201 docks support the newer infinity and 300?


----------



## Ben the OCer

Anybody tested the new firmware update from Asus out today? I'm hoping it fixes my sleep of death issues because the tablet is basically unusable with that bug.
http://campuslife.asus.com/index/7718/asus-transformer-tf101-ics-update-9-2-1-21-release-notes/


----------



## piemasterp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombzaway*
> 
> I have a question for you guys.
> Do the transformer 300 series, transformer prime, and the transformer infinity all come with the same processor? Just at different clocks?


The Transformer has a 2 Core Tegra, and the Prime and 300 both have the quad core. Not sure if 300 is downclocked or not yet. I might sell my laptop and pick up the 300 + dock if I can find a good deal on ebay or $50 under the couch


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> Anybody tested the new firmware update from Asus out today? I'm hoping it fixes my sleep of death issues because the tablet is basically unusable with that bug.
> http://campuslife.asus.com/index/7718/asus-transformer-tf101-ics-update-9-2-1-21-release-notes/


I just dont sleep mine, still kinda a pain, but yeah

Downloading it now, will let you know


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piemasterp*
> 
> The Transformer has a 2 Core Tegra, and the Prime and 300 both have the quad core. Not sure if 300 is downclocked or not yet. I might sell my laptop and pick up the 300 + dock if I can find a good deal on ebay or $50 under the couch


the 300 has a downclocked/lower binned Tegra 3 SoC


----------



## KenjiS

The update has appeared to have fixed the sleep of death for me... I put my tablet to sleep last night and it woke up fine now.. It wouldnt do that normally (It would usually die if i put it to sleep at all)


----------



## Peopie

So did anyone pick up a new transformer 300?

I just ordered one on Amazon, and I can't wait till Friday


----------



## andyroo89

I am thinking of getting the 300 or 700 IDK yet. Also I love your avatar, peopie. I have minimalist venusaur wallpaper on my laptop and blastoise. My two favorite pokemon.


----------



## cavallino

Anyone with a TF101 should try the Megatron rom. I'm using it and it's seriously the most awesome rom I've tried, and I've used them all.


----------



## Peopie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I am thinking of getting the 300 or 700 IDK yet. Also I love your avatar, peopie. I have minimalist venusaur wallpaper on my laptop and blastoise. My two favorite pokemon.


Thanks!

I found the whole set sometime on reddit, and it had all of the pokemon up until diamond/pearl generation

Some of them didn't really turn out so well though, and became really hard to tell what they were

Did the 700 come out at the same time too?


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> Anybody tested the new firmware update from Asus out today? I'm hoping it fixes my sleep of death issues because the tablet is basically unusable with that bug.
> http://campuslife.asus.com/index/7718/asus-transformer-tf101-ics-update-9-2-1-21-release-notes/


ive tried both the new and old firmware and both were unstable on my tf101. what fixed it was flashing a new kernel. im on test 14 and so far a week of up time and counting






























kernel links: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1565519


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peopie*
> 
> Thanks!
> I found the whole set sometime on reddit, and it had all of the pokemon up until diamond/pearl generation
> Some of them didn't really turn out so well though, and became really hard to tell what they were
> Did the 700 come out at the same time too?


I dont think so, I heard it may come out in June. Could be wrong.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyro_Teknic*
> 
> ive tried both the new and old firmware and both were unstable on my tf101. what fixed it was flashing a new kernel. im on test 14 and so far a week of up time and counting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kernel links: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1565519


Yeh id like to amend what i said earlier, Its slightly more stable than it was before, but it still isnt perfect...

How exactly did you do that.. because im an idiot XD


----------



## KenjiS

Hmn..that said since updating...my Youtube app is only showing ONE subscription out of the 10 or so i have for some reason...tis weird...


----------



## piemasterp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Hmn..that said since updating...my Youtube app is only showing ONE subscription out of the 10 or so i have for some reason...tis weird...


All mobile YouTube apps seem to have issues. On my iPod touch, Its showing 5 of my 58 subscriptions. I guess thats one thing I wont need to relearn when I switch to android...


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piemasterp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Hmn..that said since updating...my Youtube app is only showing ONE subscription out of the 10 or so i have for some reason...tis weird...
> 
> 
> 
> All mobile YouTube apps seem to have issues. On my iPod touch, Its showing 5 of my 58 subscriptions. I guess thats one thing I wont need to relearn when I switch to android...
Click to expand...

Well the one on Android worked a LOT better than the ios one in my experience, better quality videos and stuff

they're not gone, i know that much, and on the front page it still shows their uploads in the stream, i just cant access them under my account tab..


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Yeh id like to amend what i said earlier, Its slightly more stable than it was before, but it still isnt perfect...
> How exactly did you do that.. because im an idiot XD


download the kernel, go to recovery and wipe the dalvik cache, flash new kernel and profit


----------



## mikeyzelda

So i'm thinking of buying a TF101 for my mom... mother's day, she mostly does facebook... and something called Cafe World (Zynga game...), so that will mean she flash player, can she run it on this tablet?, "some" (ok, will probably be a lot) videos "telenovelas"







and some light surfing/email. I have heard/read that the TF101 has some wifi issues, is that still a problem? or will an update fix that (if there is a problem). I can get it for $279 refurb or should i wait till summer till the new tablets come out and get her a better one?.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyzelda*
> 
> So i'm thinking of buying a TF101 for my mom... mother's day, she mostly does facebook... and something called Cafe World (Zynga game...), so that will mean she flash player, can she run it on this tablet?, "some" (ok, will probably be a lot) videos "telenovelas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some light surfing/email. I have heard/read that the TF101 has some wifi issues, is that still a problem? or will an update fix that (if there is a problem). I can get it for $279 refurb or should i wait till summer till the new tablets come out and get her a better one?.


I think you mean the TF201 when you mean wifi problems as the TF101 is the OG transformer and had no problems with wireless connectivity at all









hmmm....best bet would be to try out a tablet in a store IMO as flash varied for me when I had my OG transformer.

hope that helps


----------



## spice003

so can i join the club i got tf300


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spice003*
> 
> so can i join the club i got tf300


That thing is so nice, My work has one on display, and I was playing with it today.


----------



## overclocker23578

Just got one of these cheap, how can I root, and then do OTA update to ICS?


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclocker23578*
> 
> Just got one of these cheap, how can I root, and then do OTA update to ICS?


Look in the asus transformer threads on XDA

If you root and change anything you will not get stock OTA updates.

Solution:

1.Install CWM and flash the updates manually as they come out someone always posts them on XDA.

or

2. Install CWM and flash a custom rom that does OTA updates like Revolver or Megatron (my favorite)


----------



## MisterChao

curious, does anyone else's transformer randomly reboot? or stay on asus loading screen? it did for a while but i just updated so i hope it doesn't anymore.


----------



## r3skyline

just picked up the tf300t this weekend. i love it! comicrack + my comics = heaven.... this thing is a beast and looks awesome!!!


----------



## Sammca

Does the OP still check this?

Also does anyone have any issues with accessing files via USB cable since ICS update? my tab works fine atm but am unable to move files on to the tab as PC is completely unable to see transformer.


----------



## Samurai707

The only way i have transferred files, besides email, was via flashdrive, and that worked simply. Never transferred through my PC though...


----------



## Reloaded83

I haven't tried to transfer files lately, as the Asus sync software has been updated at least 2-3 times since I last used it. Before that though, transferring files via USB worked just fine for me. I usually transfer files via our home LAN though.


----------



## Sammca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> The only way i have transferred files, besides email, was via flashdrive, and that worked simply. Never transferred through my PC though...


Via flashdrive? do you mean the sd card slot?

and Relooaded83 what do you mean via LAN, over wifi? i'm doing that now but its two 2gb files so is taking forever.

This has only started since update to ICS.


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammca*
> 
> Via flashdrive? do you mean the sd card slot?
> and Relooaded83 what do you mean via LAN, over wifi? i'm doing that now but its two 2gb files so is taking forever.
> This has only started since update to ICS.


Yeah, via wifi.

You just updated to ICS from Honeycomb? I've definitely used the transfer cable a few times while on ICS on my Prime. I'll check it out this evening when I get home and try again since they've updated the sync software a few times recently. Do you have USB Debugging checked in the settings?


----------



## andyroo89

Try airdroid, I use it for my phone, it may work on tablets.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sand.airdroid&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsImNvbS5zYW5kLmFpcmRyb2lkIl0.


----------



## Sammca

I have tried with and without debugging activated and no difference, I may have used it since the first ICS updates but its not working since the one about 2 weeks ago which fixed the random rebooting for me.

The Tab seems to notice when I plug in the cable but do nothing, not even charge unless plugged into wall adapter. PC doesn't recognise it on device manager.

I'm considering returning it and upgrading to TF300, it'd be an extra £100 but at least then i'd get a keyboard dock too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Try airdroid, I use it for my phone, it may work on tablets.
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sand.airdroid&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsImNvbS5zYW5kLmFpcmRyb2lkIl0.


The problem is I have around 4 GB of files to move so Wifi is taking ages and has crashed a couple of times. Its okay for smaller files e.g. music and pdfs.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammca*
> 
> Via flashdrive? do you mean the sd card slot?
> and Relooaded83 what do you mean via LAN, over wifi? i'm doing that now but its two 2gb files so is taking forever.
> This has only started since update to ICS.


Nah, I meant via flashdrive, thumbdrive, whatever ya call em via USB on the keyboard.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&safe=off&q=flash+driver&ix=h9&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1694&bih=860&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=14638289144054271925&sa=X&ei=BY7RT-DlFIT02QXHiriEDw&ved=0CKsBEPMCMAM


----------



## Sammca

Ahh sorry I don't have the keyboard so forgot about the USB ports


----------



## lightsout

Same Thing happened to mine USB was basically dead besides charging. Had to email.,


----------



## cavallino

I am getting frustrated with my tf101. I had sod and random reboots with the stock rom now with megatron (an aosp rom) I get browser freezes constantly. Plus my dock battery drains like crazy now. I am leaning replacing it with a chromebook/new tablet.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lightsout

That sucks. I was also having some browser freezes but it was always opera. Today I rooted and flashed Revolution.

Anyone got any recommendations on a Rom. Seems like dev work has gotten a little stale for the OG transformer.


----------



## Domino

Got my tf300 for my birthday a week ago. Love it to death. Quad core with 2d acceleration makes internet browsing and gaming on it amazing. Battery life lasts me 3-4 days with the dock.

I'm wanting to pick up a controller to game with while at work. I'm thinking the ps3 controller. Any better or less expensive options? Would any pc usb based controller work?


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> I am getting frustrated with my tf101. I had sod and random reboots with the stock rom now with megatron (an aosp rom) I get browser freezes constantly. Plus my dock battery drains like crazy now. I am leaning replacing it with a chromebook/new tablet.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


they have a new update that seems to have fixed all my crashing issues on the tf300. Try testing the bat files, charge to 100 percent and have a fresh draining session to restore the battery back to it's best efficiency


----------



## lightsout

I'm loving my TF300 as well. Got an update last night had to re-root. It feels really smooth. HD video plays great as well.


----------



## Domino

How does one get Galaxy on Fire HD to unlock? Market place keeps telling me "free".... o_o It's annoying as I love the game. So much fun. I play it at work all the time...lol


----------



## Sammca

Just an update on my fix guys, sent for RMA via PCworld (recommended if you brought through a retailer.)

Came back after 1 and a half weeks still broken so had a shout and sent it off again.

PCworld are now saying they will allow an exchange for a different product if its not fixed within 28 days. I have my fingers crossed I get this option, however I'm just gonna be happy to get my tablet back, I really do use it everyday.


----------



## Sammca

Update: tablet didn't comeback quick enough (Found out someone at PCworld forgot to send it to Asus for over a week after I handed it in.) So I am now the proud owner of the TF300 in blue. Its a nice machine and I haven't been able to push the Tegra 3 chip yet but if anyone is interested I will answer any questions.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammca*
> 
> Update: tablet didn't comeback quick enough (Found out someone at PCworld forgot to send it to Asus for over a week after I handed it in.) So I am now the proud owner of the TF300 in blue. Its a nice machine and I haven't been able to push the Tegra 3 chip yet but if anyone is interested I will answer any questions.


NIce buy. I replaced my TF101 with a blue TF300 a few weeks ago. Got the keyboard this time around.


----------



## crizthakidd

when does the infinity release? i want to get it asap


----------



## Methos07

I just got a TF201 32GB from a member here. Am I missing out on anything crazy awesome by not rooting it?


----------



## Reloaded83

Nothing "crazy awesome" that I can think of. I rooted mine so that I could use Titanium Back-up, the six-axis app for use with the PS3 controller, and so I could put a different rom on it (have to unlock also).


----------



## Sammca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> the six-axis app for use with the PS3 controller


You need an app? i take it your don't have Keyboard? i just plugged mine in and is synced up and I could use it wirelessly.


----------



## Frosty288

Anyone know of a good case for the TF700T? I looked on Amazon, and they only have like two that have pretty poor reviews


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammca*
> 
> You need an app? i take it your don't have Keyboard? i just plugged mine in and is synced up and I could use it wirelessly.


Correct, I don't have the keyboard for mine. Just for my gf's TF101.


----------



## Sammca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Correct, I don't have the keyboard for mine. Just for my gf's TF101.


Ahh thats cool, i take it the tf300 doesn't fit in a tf101 keyoard then?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosty288*
> 
> Anyone know of a good case for the TF700T? I looked on Amazon, and they only have like two that have pretty poor reviews


I found it difficult to find one too, all i found were some cheap probably generic cases on eBay. I didn't trust they'd fit well so I decided the keyboard protected the screen enough.


----------



## Reloaded83

No. All of the keyboards are unique to each model. Lame.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

I now have a TF300 with keyboard dock (because thats the only option in the UK







). Some of you may remember I had a prime...well 3 actually due to mutiple issues. Im happy to report my TF300 doesn't have the screen burn issue I had, possibly due to it being a normal IPS panel not a super IPS one. I also don't have any issues with the USB socket, on my prime it would occasionally stop reading anything plugged into it unless I restarted the machine.

Only bad point is I have my usual curse of anything I buy having dead pixels. I have 2 black/non lit ones on the left and right middle of the screen. Im not letting it bother me this time though, because they arn't the usual bright blue I can't really see them 95% of the time and I believe it isn't enough to return it, plus Id probably get something worse on the replacement lol

I need to get a wired xbox controller so I can play dead trigger with it. I originally was gonna get the zenbook prime but after seeing the price for it here in the UK I just couldn't justify it.


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> No. All of the keyboards are unique to each model. Lame.


No they're not. Multiple keyboard docks are just rebranded. Like the TF700 dock is the exact same as the TF201 dock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> I now have a TF300 with keyboard dock (because thats the only option in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Some of you may remember I had a prime...well 3 actually due to mutiple issues. Im happy to report my TF300 doesn't have the screen burn issue I had, possibly due to it being a normal IPS panel not a super IPS one. I also don't have any issues with the USB socket, on my prime it would occasionally stop reading anything plugged into it unless I restarted the machine.
> Only bad point is I have my usual curse of anything I buy having dead pixels. I have 2 black/non lit ones on the left and right middle of the screen. Im not letting it bother me this time though, because they arn't the usual bright blue I can't really see them 95% of the time and I believe it isn't enough to return it, plus Id probably get something worse on the replacement lol
> I need to get a wired xbox controller so I can play dead trigger with it. I originally was gonna get the zenbook prime but after seeing the price for it here in the UK I just couldn't justify it.


You can sync a PS3 controller to your tablet through bluetooth no need to go find a wired one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosty288*
> 
> Anyone know of a good case for the TF700T? I looked on Amazon, and they only have like two that have pretty poor reviews


http://www.amazon.com/MoKo-Slim-Fit-Transformer-10-1-Inch-Multi-Angle/dp/B008KYNG40/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1343821079&sr=1-5&keywords=moko+tf700+case

The TF700 version of this case, which has 229 ratings at an average of 4.3/5 stars, which is probably pulled down a little by the multiple reviews giving it 1/5 stars because it didn't fit their TF700 right, even though it's clearly a TF201 case.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> No they're not. Multiple keyboard docks are just rebranded. Like the TF700 dock is the exact same as the TF201 dock.
> You can sync a PS3 controller to your tablet through bluetooth no need to go find a wired one.
> http://www.amazon.com/MoKo-Slim-Fit-Transformer-10-1-Inch-Multi-Angle/dp/B008KYNG40/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1343821079&sr=1-5&keywords=moko+tf700+case
> The TF700 version of this case, which has 229 ratings at an average of 4.3/5 stars, which is probably pulled down a little by the multiple reviews giving it 1/5 stars because it didn't fit their TF700 right, even though it's clearly a TF201 case.


+1 for that
I had that case for my OG TF101 and it rocked


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> No they're not. Multiple keyboard docks are just rebranded. Like the TF700 dock is the exact same as the TF201 dock.
> You can sync a PS3 controller to your tablet through bluetooth no need to go find a wired one.
> http://www.amazon.com/MoKo-Slim-Fit-Transformer-10-1-Inch-Multi-Angle/dp/B008KYNG40/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1343821079&sr=1-5&keywords=moko+tf700+case
> The TF700 version of this case, which has 229 ratings at an average of 4.3/5 stars, which is probably pulled down a little by the multiple reviews giving it 1/5 stars because it didn't fit their TF700 right, even though it's clearly a TF201 case.


Yeah I know you can use the PS3 controller but I find them really uncomfortable to use, I much prefer the design of the 360 controller. Unless anyone happens to know of a good bluetooth controller thats designed like the 360 one?


----------



## crizthakidd

the tf700 is so worth it if you have the money do not try to buy the prime to skimp out save up for it its so much worth it over the tf101 btw. i bought this case
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008LM04T6/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i01
very good for school and work. buy the keyboard. if ur not getting a keyboard get a nexus 7, it really makes this a portable laptop replacement. 32gig micro sd + 32 gig interal ? nuts, u can even put 64gb full sd into the dock. and u get 8gb free cloud storage from asus. the screen is the best panel out here in america on any device and with version .26 there are close to none IO issues. once this thing gets jellybean, forget about it nothing else would compare


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Nice to know the TF700 is getting a good reception, we don't get it here in the UK till the end of the month and even then buyers will have to shell out £600 for it as we will only get the 64GB + Keyboard bundle here. Granted the keyboard is what makes these devices unique but I would've liked a tablet only option to sell to customers as an alternative to the iPad 3 for those wanting a high res screen.

Currently doing my best to sell the TF300 (its the only one we sell atm) instead of the iPad to any customer who asks my opinion on tablets, and especially to those who say "the ipad's the best tablet isn't it" to me. Blind apple followers annoy me almost as much as people who think rap artists are talented >.>


----------



## nova_prime

the biggest issue with TF700 is the SDXC Memory card issue. Anything higher than 32gb when transferring files to it and from it, may cause the system to reboot. I'm experiencing this right now and I'm using a Sandisk Micro SDXC 64GB. The new firmware doesn't fix this either and its known issue as indicated from other forums.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova_prime*
> 
> the biggest issue with TF700 is the SDXC Memory card issue. Anything higher than 32gb when transferring files to it and from it, may cause the system to reboot. I'm experiencing this right now and I'm using a Sandisk Micro SDXC 64GB. The new firmware doesn't fix this either and its known issue as indicated from other forums.


*sigh* Can't even get my SanDisk 64GB microSDXC to mount.








I bought 3 of those for use with the TF700. Hopefully, Asus will release a fix (sooner rather than later). Until then, looks like I'm stuck with using 32GB microSDHC with the TF700 and will probably use the 64GB in the Android phones for now.


----------



## Frosty288

dang, wish I would have read that. I ordered a 64gb micro for my TF700 a few days ago. Was awaiting for it in the mail..will post up my results.

Otherwise, love the tablet. I work nights, and use it probably 6 hours out of every 8 hours at night at work reading, browsing, playing games, whatever. I never thought I wanted a tablet, but now that I have it, I use it a ton.


----------



## Samurai707

Is light bleed RMA worthy on the TF201? I'm noticing it more and more now... : \


----------



## nova_prime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> *sigh* Can't even get my SanDisk 64GB microSDXC to mount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought 3 of those for use with the TF700. Hopefully, Asus will release a fix (sooner rather than later). Until then, looks like I'm stuck with using 32GB microSDHC with the TF700 and will probably use the 64GB in the Android phones for now.


Mine mounts without issues in the dock and tablet, but when transferring multiple files or big size files, it causes the tablet to reboot. Asus better come up a fast firmware asap.


----------



## nova_prime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Is light bleed RMA worthy on the TF201? I'm noticing it more and more now... : \


if you are still under the store return date, go trade it in for another one without light bleed. You can always contact Asus on it and see what they say.


----------



## spice003

jelly bean update available for tf300 OTA


----------



## Sammca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spice003*
> 
> jelly bean update available for tf300 OTA


Noticed this on the USA facebook page, not announced in the UK yet and no updates available. Odd US and UK are normally same time. Is there a noticeable improvement?


----------



## falcon26

JB on all TF300's in the USA Asus was really quick to release it which is really cool...


----------



## ericld

Nothing for the TF201s ?

http://www.androidauthority.com/jelly-bean-update-asus-trasformer-pad-tf300t-prime-tf201-infinity-tf700-102357/


----------



## Frosty288

Update:

I was able to mount my 64gb micro sdxc fine, though it experiences the reboot on transferring large files. I just pop it out and put it in the SD card adapter into my laptop and transfer them that way for now


----------



## bfe_vern

Please add me!! I just picked up a 32GB TF101 and a dock. Running Megatron 1.1.6 / Guevor's kernel v21.5 and Team Rogue's CWM-based recovery v5.0.2.8.


----------



## Sammca

Transformer Pad tf300 just had jellybean in UK, everything running smooth and sleek


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Update to JB here, only complaint I have about it are the new transitions between apps. I don't like them and they seem laggy so ive turned them off. Also oddly the status window transition/animation seems slow when on the home screens but normal speed when in an app...it bugs me.

EDIT: Changed the transition animation speed to .5 and its better however I still can't fix the status bar animation lag. Also whenever I touch the force gpu rendering option in the developer options the settings crash out.


----------



## Sylon

Just got a TF300T 32gb, had a TF101 before and damn this thing is fast. Those micro stutters with the 101 are all gone. Only problem is with tegra 3 and hardware decoding, all video apps crash randomly but I suppose it's not a deal breaker.

I had no idea you can just plug in a PS3 controller and use it without rooting! This will make GTA and dead trigger so much more fun!


----------



## daha

i plan on getting the infinity, but would like to know if the 1 gig of ram limits the device? i mean the galaxy s3 phone has 2 gigs of ram, how come these tablets are so weak sauce. thanks in advance!


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Turned mine on today and the issue I was having the other day with a slow status window seems to have gone, plenty quick now.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daha*
> 
> i plan on getting the infinity, but would like to know if the 1 gig of ram limits the device? i mean the galaxy s3 phone has 2 gigs of ram, how come these tablets are so weak sauce. thanks in advance!


That's the first I've heard a tablet or smartphone having 2GB of RAM. Most devices these days have 1GB RAM. It's a natural progression for it to get higher but the S3 is the exception right now not the rule. More RAM doesn't mean more speed it just means you can have more programs cached in RAM. I don't find the 1GB RAM on my iPad 3 limiting.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Same, I don't find it to be an issue at all.

For those who have updated their tf300's to jelly bean I suggest trying out a few developer options. Currently I have Force GPU rendering on along with switching all 3 animation/scale options to 0.5x, it makes everything seem super snappy.


----------



## daha

just got the TF300 32 gig with Docking keyboard for $377 from office depot by price matching sears (http://slickdeals.net/f/5112198-Asus-Transformer-Pad-Tablet-TF300T-B1-BL-Sears-360?p=52810666) with in-store pick up. Good deal? or should i have gotten the TF700.

Update: I am in a dilemma now. Just went to Bestbuy as well and picked up a TF700 for 364 dollars by price matching it with some weird online vendor (surefireshop.com). I went there just to see if i could pull it or get rejected.

So now i have a tf300 with dock or a tf700, Any recommendations? there are so many pros and cons to both.

TF300:
- Lower res the processor can actually plays certain games much more smoothly.
- I have the dock already and wont need to buy one for the tf700.
- Longer battery life (not by much)
- cheaper (tablet + dock)
- Jelly Bean 4.1 Android

TF700:
- Nice screen.
- Slightly faster clocks.
- Gorilla glass

Thank you in advance to anyone who attempts to help a fellow out!!!!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

If you really need the extra battery life and the keyboard that the doc will provide then get the TF300. *Otherwise, I would go with the TF700 and fund a doc later if you really need it.*


----------



## sscent

What flash plugin are you guys using? Seem like adobe flash not working with v4.1


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sscent*
> 
> What flash plugin are you guys using? Seem like adobe flash not working with v4.1


Adobe and Google have stopped Flash development with Android smartphones and tablets. Andoid 4.1 Jelly Bean never got it's own version of Flash. Also Flash was dropped completely from Google's Play Store on August 15, so you can't even install it anymore. You can find more info at the links below:

http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/news/mobile-phone/3376152/android-latest-platform-drop-flash-support/
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2406507,00.asp


----------



## sscent

That sucks. Any idea on an alternative to adobe?


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daha*
> 
> just got the TF300 32 gig with Docking keyboard for $377 from office depot by price matching sears (http://slickdeals.net/f/5112198-Asus-Transformer-Pad-Tablet-TF300T-B1-BL-Sears-360?p=52810666) with in-store pick up. Good deal? or should i have gotten the TF700.
> Update: I am in a dilemma now. Just went to Bestbuy as well and picked up a TF700 for 364 dollars by price matching it with some weird online vendor (surefireshop.com). I went there just to see if i could pull it or get rejected.
> So now i have a tf300 with dock or a tf700, Any recommendations? there are so many pros and cons to both.
> TF300:
> - Lower res the processor can actually plays certain games much more smoothly.
> - I have the dock already and wont need to buy one for the tf700.
> - Longer battery life (not by much)
> - cheaper (tablet + dock)
> - Jelly Bean 4.1 Android
> TF700:
> - Nice screen.
> - Slightly faster clocks.
> - Gorilla glass
> Thank you in advance to anyone who attempts to help a fellow out!!!!


Go with the TF700. Save the dock for later. You already passed the threshold and have it in possession so why go backwards. If you really end up needing the dock there will be someone selling theirs later. It seems that many folks find the novelty/use of the dock wears off after a few months.


----------



## bfe_vern

Now on CM10 with RaymanFX's CM10 ROM.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sscent*
> 
> That sucks. Any idea on an alternative to adobe?


You can still install it.
[GUIDE] [HOW-TO] Install Adobe Flash Player on Android 4.1 Jelly Bean


----------



## bfe_vern

My TF101 is now running OC'd at 1.5GHz.


----------



## nova_prime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosty288*
> 
> Update:
> I was able to mount my 64gb micro sdxc fine, though it experiences the reboot on transferring large files. I just pop it out and put it in the SD card adapter into my laptop and transfer them that way for now


a common issue among TF700 users with 64gb SDXC cards


----------



## Nope oO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfe_vern*
> 
> My TF101 is now running OC'd at 1.5GHz.


What app did you use to do that?

A bug that appears to be common with my TF300T @ 4.1 is popup menus that will be invisible on screen. Such as an application that gives a popup that would ask for settings isn't visible but the whole screen turns grey which would be normal for the background behind the popup but you can't actually see the popup. I've also had the Lastpass popup notification for trial time remaining appear with the surrounding background greyed out but clicking on the popup gave no response. I had to kill it and open it again. If i'm in a game that gives a popup, the whole screen turns black. I'll record a video of it next time it happens.


----------



## onoz

Can the TF101-A1 be updated with Android 4.0 or 4.1? There's an extremely good deal on groupon for one, but I want to make sure I won't be stuck with Honeycomb.

Thanks


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoz*
> 
> Can the TF101-A1 be updated with Android 4.0 or 4.1? There's an extremely good deal on groupon for one, but I want to make sure I won't be stuck with Honeycomb.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, the TF101 got the update to Android 4.0 ICS. Before I sold mine I think it was running 4.0.4 to be exact. It also had a very stable firmware at that point, finally. It is unclear if it will ever get the update to Jelly Bean.


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova_prime*
> 
> a common issue among TF700 users with 64gb SDXC cards


I think this issue was resolved with the firmware update last week, I was able to transfer two GB or so movies over from my PC to my SD card, and it never rebooted.


----------



## nova_prime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosty288*
> 
> I think this issue was resolved with the firmware update last week, I was able to transfer two GB or so movies over from my PC to my SD card, and it never rebooted.


i noticed it too...now if only they would release Jelly Bean already for it.


----------



## zflamewing

New to the tablet threads. I've had my TF-201 since Jan when Newegg finally got them in. Just picked up the 4.1 update a bit ago. I thought I'd drop by and say hi.


----------



## nova_prime

mine now runs a lot smoother with 4.1 Jelly Bean...


----------



## onoz

Hello. I just got a TF700T and I'm trying to figure out how to play ripped 1080p movies on it. Can someone point me in the right direction? I've tried Googling just about everything I can think of, but I still can't find anything that answers this... maybe I'm just Googling wrong.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nova_prime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoz*
> 
> Hello. I just got a TF700T and I'm trying to figure out how to play ripped 1080p movies on it. Can someone point me in the right direction? I've tried Googling just about everything I can think of, but I still can't find anything that answers this... maybe I'm just Googling wrong.
> Thanks in advance.


BSplayer and MX player


----------



## onoz

^Oh, I didn't realize I could just drag the rips into the videos folder and play it from there. I thought I needed to convert them and transfer them a special way (like using iTunes for the iPad).


----------



## nova_prime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoz*
> 
> ^Oh, I didn't realize I could just drag the rips into the videos folder and play it from there. I thought I needed to convert them and transfer them a special way (like using iTunes for the iPad).


You can play majority of videos without re-converting them with MXplayer, BSPLayer, and other ones in GooglePlay site.


----------



## onoz

Hey guys, sorry to keep bothering you with my problems







. I've been using my Transformer Pad Infinity and at random times my apps will close with the following error message:

"Unfortunately, has stopped."

It's happened quite a few times with iHeartRadio, Skype, and Kingsoft Office. The weird thing is, I'll just push okay to get out of the error message, and when I go to open the app again, it works like nothing's wrong. Obviously I can live with this, but it gets quite annoying, and I'm hoping there's a fix for it.

Thanks!


----------



## nova_prime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoz*
> 
> Hey guys, sorry to keep bothering you with my problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've been using my Transformer Pad Infinity and at random times my apps will close with the following error message:
> "Unfortunately, has stopped."
> It's happened quite a few times with iHeartRadio, Skype, and Kingsoft Office. The weird thing is, I'll just push okay to get out of the error message, and when I go to open the app again, it works like nothing's wrong. Obviously I can live with this, but it gets quite annoying, and I'm hoping there's a fix for it.
> Thanks!


Did you upgrade to Jelly Bean yet? If you did not, you should upgrade it and then do a complete system reset afterward.

I first upgraded to Jelly Bean without doing a reset and my tablet was still having some minor application issues. I decided to do a system reset and it made a total difference in performance and speed. My TF700 works way better now after doing a reset after upgrading to Jelly Bean.

Make sure to backup any applications and files before resetting also.


----------



## onoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova_prime*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *onoz*
> 
> Hey guys, sorry to keep bothering you with my problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've been using my Transformer Pad Infinity and at random times my apps will close with the following error message:
> "Unfortunately, has stopped."
> It's happened quite a few times with iHeartRadio, Skype, and Kingsoft Office. The weird thing is, I'll just push okay to get out of the error message, and when I go to open the app again, it works like nothing's wrong. Obviously I can live with this, but it gets quite annoying, and I'm hoping there's a fix for it.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you upgrade to Jelly Bean yet? If you did not, you should upgrade it and then do a complete system reset afterward.
> 
> I first upgraded to Jelly Bean without doing a reset and my tablet was still having some minor application issues. I decided to do a system reset and it made a total difference in performance and speed. My TF700 works way better now after doing a reset after upgrading to Jelly Bean.
> 
> Make sure to backup any applications and files before resetting also.
Click to expand...

Thanks Nova Prime, I haven't done that yet. I'll update then post back here if the problem persists.


----------



## Fett4Real

Ordered a TF201 did I make a mistake? Should I return and order the TF700? Its a little more $ but seems more legit? Have seen that some have Wifi/GPS issues...if there are no issues is it still worth keeping it and not having the hassle of sending it back?


----------



## nova_prime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fett4Real*
> 
> Ordered a TF201 did I make a mistake? Should I return and order the TF700? Its a little more $ but seems more legit? Have seen that some have Wifi/GPS issues...if there are no issues is it still worth keeping it and not having the hassle of sending it back?


some TF201 will have the gps/wifi issues. how much did you get the TF201 for?


----------



## Doggman

I have an ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T







can I join the club?!


----------



## Samurai707

My TF201 is pretty awesome, especially now with the Jellybean update. Wifi can sometimes be a pain, I got one of the problem batches I think, got some bleeding when I'm on white background (mainly taking notes in Polaris Office if I don't scroll down or change it often [like when watching a clip in class that I don't have to type about] the text will bleed into the screen for a bit on non IPS pretty low brightness).


----------



## Infinite Jest

I recently bought a used TF201 and it has been great, but I've noticed a very strange issue with the screen. When displaying certain colors over a large portion of the screen, especially gray or the blue used for the OCN website background before a page fully loads, it appears very blotchy with strangely uneven, mottled coloration. It remains in the same position when I flip the orientation, so it has to be hardware related. It's a bit hard to see in a picture, but is somewhat visible. I don't think it's back light bleed and a few hours of googling hasn't yielded much. Any ideas? (I first noticed it when displaying a mostly gray screen in the Google play store when my wife was turned off)

This is using a screen test app. Ignore the horizontal lines (I used a cellphone camera to take the pics), instead focus on the strange blotchinessof the screen. Also, gray gradients show a lot of banding, but I'm not sure whether or not it's related.



Blue on the OCN page (stopped page loading) :



Finally, comparison to HP Touch pad on the same screen. Again, ignore the horizontal lines on the transformer prime (top).


I should also note that it is almost impossible to see when my face is directly against the screen, but as I move it away it becomes more visible.
Does anyone have idea of what this is or what is causing it?


----------



## nova_prime

you probably have a bad screen...RMA maybe.


----------



## Fett4Real

So the Wifi works very good, the GPS not so much at all...oh well didnt buy it for GPS so I guess I dont care...Wouldnt mind having it work though.


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fett4Real*
> 
> So the Wifi works very good, the GPS not so much at all...oh well didnt buy it for GPS so I guess I dont care...Wouldnt mind having it work though.


Asus was providing people with the TF201 with a GPS dongle that plugs into the charging port to increase GPS effectiveness. I believe you just had to register your Prime and they will send it to you. I read about it a few months ago, but didn't care enough since I never use the GPS to get the dongle. I'd imagine you can still have them send you one. It was posted on the XDA forums.


----------



## Petey

I've been looking at tablets for a while now, stuck on a budget and was thinking of the transformer TF300, looked like a ripper. I noticed there's no usb or micro usb. I was wondering if you could interface with the charging usb and use for flash drives etc. I'm a mechanic and need a usb of some sort. Dont want to use any late model tablet cause, they dont run applications, visually horrible and time essential. All help would be very much appreciated.
Blue tooth is cool very cool but maybe need more than, usb is also very fast


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petey*
> 
> I've been looking at tablets for a while now, stuck on a budget and was thinking of the transformer TF300, looked like a ripper. I noticed there's no usb or micro usb. I was wondering if you could interface with the charging usb and use for flash drives etc. I'm a mechanic and need a usb of some sort. Dont want to use any late model tablet cause, they dont run applications, visually horrible and time essential. All help would be very much appreciated.
> Blue tooth is cool very cool but maybe need more than, usb is also very fast


You can buy an adapter that converts the dock connector to USB:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?is=REG&Q=&A=details&O=productlist&sku=812009

The keyboard/battery dock has a USB port as well but if you are not buying it or want USB with just the tablet by itself, then the adapter should be what your looking for. I never got the adapter so I can't confirm flash drive compatibility but maybe others can who have used it. I know many buy it so they can connect game controllers.


----------



## TheJack

Got mine two days ago from Amazon. T700 32GB for 428. Love this thing!


----------



## revro

can i use micro hdmi as input for video to view on tf201?

thanks
revro


----------



## Sammca

I very much doubt it , video ports are usually input or output only, not both, and I cant see any reason why the transformer should be any different.

Have you considered using splashtop software to wirelessly stream content to your device? What are you trying to do?


----------



## revro

just thinking to put video hdmi output of nikon d7100 to tablet without using the wu-1a adapter to do it via wifi









best
revro


----------



## Sammca

Ahh, that actually sounds like a good use and could be very handy. but unfortunately that doesn't sound possible.

It sounds to me like you would need almost bypass the entire android system and use the cameras system through the Hdmi, as done when you connect to a normal monitor. However a normal monitor will have firmware to do this. Whilst I believe the Hdmi connector on the transformer is controlled by the android operating system (just as the monitor on your camera is controlled by the cameras firmware.) and so you would need to build a basic android system to support incoming video (if the hardware supports it) and do almost nothing else.

Basically you need to build monitor firmware for your tablet, that had drivers to manage the power usage and video input.


----------



## revro

ok then it seems i will have to buy the nikon wifi adapter for d7100, well i wanted to reduce wifi usage as possible







i turn wifi on on router only when i needed it

best
revro


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

well crap i should jointhis club!!! i have the TF700 and the keyboard dock. just got the invisible shield put on the screen back and the bottom of they keyboard dock. i love this little tablet!


----------



## omari79

Hi..is this club for the transformer T100TA too?


----------

